# 11/06 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread - Final show before Full Gear



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

​



> Dynamite Lands in Charlotte, NC November 6th
> Kenny Omega and Hangman Page take on Inner Circle's Sammy Guevara and AEW World Champion Chris Jericho. Trent? and Pac brawl. Jon Moxley appears live on the final Dynamite before his Lights Out match against Omega at the Full Gear pay-per-view event.
> 
> Full list of Match-ups:
> ...


Expecting more stuff to get added over the next few days but being the go-home for the ppv I'm pretty confident they'll have stuff leading into all their main matches. Maybe an announcement for womens or tag title matches too since I can't see both being off the PPV.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

More matches were announced


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah I saw in that other thread, some of those seem very much like dark matches though and I'd be surprised if there's no Bucks/PnP, Riho or SCU on this show as well


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shepard said:


> Yeah I saw in that other thread, some of those seem very much like dark matches though and I'd be surprised if there's no Bucks/PnP, Riho or SCU on this show as well


There is Riho


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So, Cody has an amazing new shirt  

This might be the first wrestling shirt I ever buy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191429301712896002


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seriously that shit is fucking great. :lol


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I want that shirt!


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Taking bets on who's getting D-Triggered this episode.

My bet is on Cody.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I do appreciate their willingness to just make the goofiest merch



rbl85 said:


> There is Riho


So there is :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I think these 2 will feud soon on AEW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Cody a pimp now? :lol

I wonder what Mox will do haha, will he just be in the mood to wreck people's shit? I hope so


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not the most exciting show on paper but I hope they do some cool stuff to hype the big Full Gear matches.

I assume either Sakura or Hayter will pin Riho to get a title shot at Full Gear. And I also assume that the winner of Private Party vs. Dark Order will face SCU at Full Gear.

And you have to have Mox and Kenny get one more interaction this week.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Not the most exciting show on paper but I hope they do some cool stuff to hype the big Full Gear matches.
> 
> *I assume either Sakura or Hayter will pin Riho to get a title shot at Full Gear.* And I also assume that the winner of Private Party vs. Dark Order will face SCU at Full Gear.
> 
> And you have to have Mox and Kenny get one more interaction this week.


That's not how AEW book the title matches.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> That's not how AEW book the title matches.


They’ve had less than 10 shows. How can we say they wouldn’t do this to book a title match. Sakura for example won a 4 Way on Dark the other week, whose to say she doesn’t clinch a shot by pinning the champion here.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> They’ve had less than 10 shows. How can we say they wouldn’t do this to book a title match. Sakura for example won a 4 Way on Dark the other week, whose to say she doesn’t clinch a shot by pinning the champion here.


Because she does not have the best win/loss record.

At best she will be in the match for the belt if it's the triple threat or a fatal 4 way but not in a 1v1


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Because she does not have the best win/loss record.
> 
> At best she will be in the match for the belt if it's the triple threat or a fatal 4 way but not in a 1v1


PAC had more wins than both Allin and Havoc and a better resume and still they were in a #1 contenders match and he wasn’t because it didn’t fit the current story they were telling.

So wins and losses aren’t the complete be all, end all.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Cody segment will be good. They've done a wonderful job at booking talking segments so far.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I think these 2 will feud soon on AEW


Let's hope we don't see a botch like that in AEW.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They have done an absolutely atrocious job of showcasing the women, just pointless match after pointless match. The Britt Baker video from the Pittsburgh show was awesome, we need more stuff like that.

And this week we are going to have to pointless women's matches? Shit is DEAD ON ARRIVAL, and Shawn Spears Vs. Brandon Cutler? Yikes, hopefully they can make the show great, because they usually do over deliver when I think a card is lukewarm.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ooh boy, maybe they’ll do a whole bunch more TALKING! Because there isn’t enough TALKING on every other fucking show on tv.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Ooh boy, maybe they’ll do a whole bunch more TALKING! Because there isn’t enough TALKING on every other fucking show on tv.


That scene is mythical


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> They have done an absolutely atrocious job of showcasing the women, just pointless match after pointless match. The Britt Baker video from the Pittsburgh show was awesome, we need more stuff like that.
> 
> And this week we are going to have to pointless women's matches? Shit is DEAD ON ARRIVAL, and *Shawn Spears Vs. Brandon Cutler? Yikes*, hopefully they can make the show great, because they usually do over deliver when I think a card is lukewarm.


I feel like that's definitely a match for Dark. I really don't think we're gonna see Cutler on Dynamite again tbh. He seems like the go-to jobber when someone needs a win and they can just throw it on Dark.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank god Shawn Spears is back on. This episode doesn't look super stellar and a whole lot of matches especially if they're trying to stuff as many promos into it as last week. Hopefully the pacing / timing is better this week. 

AEW is doing a lot of things right, let's keep this going! Something huge with Cody / Jericho is definitely going to happen, there might be a car crash segment with The Elite vs Inner Circle with Mox / Pac involved as well. I'm excited to watch


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

That main event looks rough. Jericho's star power is going to have to carry that match, as all the other guys have bombed in the quarter hour ratings when they haven't been in segments with either Moxley or Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Random thought...I wonder how much Tony is willing to give Orton in 2020? Lol

Anyways looks like an okay show for Wed. Last weeks was great btw


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I really like how everyone says "the Kahns have more money than Vince", yeah thats right, but this money is split up between a couple of companies and most of the money is in other sports companies. So I guess there is a reason why "the Kahns" only put a couple of millions in AEW and it is not like he will add 20million per year to fulfill Ortons dreams, but Vince will and can as most of his money (and the shareholder money" is in WWE. So the argument that the Kahns have more money is valid but really not correct in the terms of "he will spend all the money on AEW".


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Any word yet on Wardlow?


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> And you have to have Mox and Kenny get one more interaction this week.


This is absolutely vital this week. Although Moxley's promo on Dynamite last week was fantastic, it looked somewhat strange that Omega didn't engage at all with that feud during the episode.



The Inbred Goatman said:


> And this week we are going to have to pointless women's matches? Shit is DEAD ON ARRIVAL, and Shawn Spears Vs. Brandon Cutler? Yikes, hopefully they can make the show great, because they usually do over deliver when I think a card is lukewarm.


Yeah, I don't think Shawn Spears vs. Brandon Cutler has any business being on Dynamite, especially when they're trying to cram so much useful material into an episode.



Hangman said:


> Any word yet on Wardlow?


Not that I know of. I wouldn't be surprised if they're saving him for after Full Gear.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jaime Hayter is travellng to America for a few days before going back to Japan. So I guess we'll be seeing her on Dynamite again this week.


----------



## tallmak (Nov 3, 2019)

Show has potential to be fun. I have ZERO interest in Pac/Trent tho.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

tallmak said:


> Show has potential to be fun. I have ZERO interest in Pac/Trent tho.


I'm thinking this has the potential to be the sleeper match of the night.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Jaime Hayter is travellng to America for a few days before going back to Japan. So I guess we'll be seeing her on Dynamite again this week.


Her and Bea must be staying over along with Riho for the Full Gear PPV as well. A few days rest in the States ain't a bad deal. Or are they working any Stardom shows, I cant imagine Riho will.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

tallmak said:


> Show has potential to be fun. I have ZERO interest in Pac/Trent tho.


Really? I feel like everything PAC has done in AEW has been great! I hope he puts Orange Cassidy in the Brutalizer


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I wish people who say his name correctly :mj2

TRENT? This isn't hard, ya goofs


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

I just found out Adam Cole and the dentist girl from AEW are BF/GF


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Her and Bea must be staying over along with Riho for the Full Gear PPV as well. A few days rest in the States ain't a bad deal. Or are they working any Stardom shows, I cant imagine Riho will.


Bea lost her belt recently so id expect her and jamie to be there this weekend.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if AEW will push Jericho's Talk is Jericho Podcast interview with Donald Trump Jr on tomorrow's broadcast.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Gh0stFace said:


> I just found out Adam Cole and the dentist girl from AEW are BF/GF


Her arms are bigger than his, but he has better hair. :lmao


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

So we got Britt vs Bea for the Buy In at Full Gear. Looking like Janela vs Spears will happen too.

So on tomorrows Dynamite I'm expecting, Riho's challenger for the women's title to pin her in the tag match. SCU to have their first challengers for the tag titles, Jake Hager to probably have his debut match at Full Gear with Darby Allin. 

I wouldn't be shocked to see Sammy Guevara get a match at the Buy in probably, maybe a 6 women tag match and maybe a Tag team winner get's the next shot at the title holders match on a episode of Dynamite.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think this could a good idea of who's facing Riho on Saturday.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

tallmak said:


> I have ZERO interest in Pac/Trent tho.


You can’t drop this whopper and not explain.

As a counterpoint, I’m going to the show and this match has me hyped! It’s time for Trent to show out as a single’s wrestler.

We never got his G1 run because of injury and everybody else sees him as a tag guy when he’s insanely talented as a singles wrestler. This is his first chance for the world to see the real Trent.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking forward to that main event match :mark


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Once again, this should be better than any of the WWE shows for this week.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Trent is really underrated as singles guy. Kenny had a great match with him last year.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Trent can go in the ring, but he's never given me any reason to care about him or invest in his matches character-wise. He seems to think he is above character hooks or gimmicks and just wants to be a guy who wrestles well enough. 

It's the entertainment industry and it's almost like he's anti-entertainment. Like me for being my normal self. There is no personality turned up to 11.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Trent? vs. PAC is actually the match that I am looking forward to the most tonight. PAC has done well in AEW so far and I have always quietly liked Beretta.

Omega had probably better watch his back for Moxley tonight.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Shawn Spears (w/ Tully Blanchard) vs. Brandon Cutler ???

wtf... this is your last show before your ppv and you book this crap? As ive said before Tony is too nice of a guy. Spears is a dud. They promoted the hell out of him in his buildup for the Rhodes match but he couldnt deliver. But now, for the sake of spears record we have to sit through a meaningless match just so spears can get a W. ..... and knowing Tony they will probably have this match go 15 minutes with cutler kicking out of finishers because they want to prptect him as well.

There better be a confrontation between Omega and Moxley where they both have the mic... and another major segment between cody and jericho..... and why the hell arent they using MJF that much? Thats what I want to see going into the PPV..... not brandon freakin cutler and a bunch of wack womans matches. 

If the spears cutler match isnt a quick bury then it is all the proof I need that AEW is clueless on how to create stars.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

It's on the show so Spears can get a win before his match with Janela at Full Gear. Personally I think Spears has been great in AEW but they haven't done much with him since losing to Mox a few weeks ago.

Him and Tully on Dynamite is a win for me.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'd like to see a great Video package for Riho vs Sakura match, cause I think both women deserve to have some attention on what could be a one of the matches of the night on it. Student vs Teacher, have Sakura go heel on Riho after the match. Give the match something to go in with for Saturday.

I think Janela attacks Spears and Blanchard to make their match official for Full Gear.

I expect Jake Hager vs Darby Allin to be announced tonight.

Also SCU first title defense to get announced too.

I think we will get another match to join Bea vs Britt on the Buy In. Also I be shocked if we don't have Sammy Guevara in some kind of match for Full Gear.

Hoping for great promos from Cody and Mox.

Looking forward to tonight.

Anyone from the UK on here what time does it start at 12 like last week or is it back to 1.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

looper007 said:


> I'd like to see a great Video package for Riho vs Sakura match, cause I think both women deserve to have some attention on what could be a one of the matches of the night on it. Student vs Teacher, have Sakura go heel on Riho after the match. Give the match something to go in with for Saturday.
> 
> I think Janela attacks Spears and Blanchard to make their match official for Full Gear.
> 
> ...


Just checked Fite TV. It's back to 1 am.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

*Are you pumped for Dynamite tonight?*

Show your excitement in here. I'm super excited for the show, I feel the same buzz as waiting for Raw to come on telly on a Friday night back in the 90s here in the UK. I'm gonna go sleep for a bit around 10pm and wake again just before 1pm so as not to fall asleep during the show.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Wins for:

Spears
PAC
Shida
Dark Order
Riho & Shanna
Jericho & Guevara

Is MJF still injured?


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

*Shawn Spears (w/ Tully Blanchard)* vs. Brandon Cutler
*Private Party* vs Dark Order
Trent? (w/ OC & Chuckie T) vs *Pac*
Shanna & Riho vs *Emi Sakura & Jamie Hayter*
*Hikaru Shida* vs Big Swoll
*Hangman Page & Kenny Omega??? vs Sammy Guevara & Chris Jericho???*

Shawn Spears is going to win yet another match, thank you god, he actually has a pretty sick entrance and I love his look. I'm becoming a fanboy, leave me alone.

I actually don't know who wins between PP and DO. I can see DO starting to gain some steam, but PP is just too hot right now not to give a win to. I guess it depends on what this match means and where it's taking the winners / losers.

Pac wins, will have some decently funny moments, don't burn me out though AEW. Comedy is great, OC is hilariously awesome, but don't burn me out please.

I'll take Emi and Hayter. Why? I have no logic here. I do love Shanna and she's working with Riho which is great. More of Jamie Hayter too please.

Shida is going to win and we're going to win with her fruit roll-up lookin' trunks sliding off with every other move. Big Swoll is going to look strong here I believe and possibly something happens with Shida to give her direction? I don't know if it's just another good match from her, but she has such an amazing look, she needs to be involved in something going forward. 

Annnnnd the tag match. I literally have no fucking idea what is going to happen. So god damn much can happen. Yup that's what I'm going with, I have 0 idea. There could be run ins, brawls after, Mox can interfere, Hager can, Pac can, young bucks, the list goes on. I have no idea what's going to transpire - I just know this will be great.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Spears needs to pull a good match out of his ass real soon. I don't think he's going to get it with Cutler, but who knows if they might introduce a little more fuckery. Maybe Janella will pop in for some retribution for his mouth being used as an ashtray. Something. Anything. 

I gave the guy the benefit of the doubt, thinking that his blandness was just typical WWE lame-ass booking. But so far he's been just ... bland. The chair thing, the goo-goo eyes that are no more, the slow purposeful stroll to the ring, his very vanilla style in the ring, none of it is working for me. Tully isn't even making me care. Total waste of a legend there so far. 

Looking forward to everything else, though -- they all look good on paper. Expecting a smattering of chaos in there somewhere to build up heat for Full Gear.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So the arena will be really close to a sell out.

There is 8098 seats (some sections were expanded) and there is more or less 200 seats left.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Spears needs to pull a good match out of his ass real soon. I don't think he's going to get it with Cutler, but who knows if they might introduce a little more fuckery. Maybe Janella will pop in for some retribution for his mouth being used as an ashtray. Something. Anything.
> 
> I gave the guy the benefit of the doubt, thinking that his blandness was just typical WWE lame-ass booking. But so far he's been just ... bland. The chair thing, the goo-goo eyes that are no more, the slow purposeful stroll to the ring, his very vanilla style in the ring, none of it is working for me. Tully isn't even making me care. Total waste of a legend there so far.
> 
> Looking forward to everything else, though -- they all look good on paper. Expecting a smattering of chaos in there somewhere to build up heat for Full Gear.


I thought the match he had with Moxley, and the match with Cody were both really good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they should use Tully with someone they're gonna feature more because he's been awesome


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> So the arena will be really close to a sell out.
> 
> There is 8098 seats (some sections were expanded) and there is more or less 200 seats left.


Wow, that's great. I think one of the advantages that AEW is going to ultimately have is that from what I generally hear, everyone has a killer time at these shows, and when they revisit these markets in 8-10 months, they will at the very least retain, hopefully grow.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think they should use Tully with someone they're gonna feature more because he's been awesome


I still think Spears was supposed to lead The Inner Circle, but Jericho probably decided to do more dates and wrestle more so they correctly decided to sweep out Spears and have Jericho there. 

Tully is being wasted now. Spears is directionless and miscast. He's also going to tower over Janela. 

I know AEW wants to treat it's tag division better than just sticking Spears with a partner and dropping him into it - but that's what I'd do right now. I'd also split Penta and Fenix into singles feuds. Have Spears go after Bucks with a mystery partner - have it be Scurll.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I thought the match he had with Moxley, and the match with Cody were both really good.


Yup, they were good matches, but I think it was because of his opponents, not him, if that makes any sense. His character hasn’t done anything for me, and his wrestling is just meh. Cody nailed it more than he realized when he said Spears is a ‘good hand’. :lol 
But let’s see where they go now with this Janella thing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought I'd have to catch up with this show later on today but I'm home early, almost a full hour before it begins so I can watch live woohoo :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Wins for:
> 
> Spears
> PAC
> ...


No way riho and Shanna are winning, got to get Sakura over for the match on Saturday.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

20 minutes to go! Looking forward to that main event match. :lenny


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well this is the go home show so it better be good because the pay-per-view is after this LOL and I'm sure it will be I thought last week's show was awesome


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking forward to tonight's show. Hope they continue with their momentum! 

We need some money promos and some awesome segments to really sell this PPV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets see how good AEWs go home show will be. Hope they keep the formual the same of promos and matches. It was perfect last week.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Shida vs Big Swole is on AEW DARK, so that's that off Dynamite. So only the women's tag match on.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Last week was the best episode yet in my opinion. Let's hope we get more of the same and some intense build for Full Gear.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I don;t know what it is with AEW over the last three weeks, the first hour is always so meh, then by the second hour I am sucked in again


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Hopefully my TNT feed (have to watch TNT online through my DirectTV account) doesn't get fucked like it did last week several times. So annoying. Wish I could watch on Fite but it says I can't see the event in my area


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should move Dark to Thursday


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Here we go!!! :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does the shitty dark order keep getting put in top tag matches, they suck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love when I spot people in the crowd wearing Mox merch :lol I have a feeling if I ever went to a show and had a sign I'd easily get on camera haha.


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Crowd is HOT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hot crowd. Only bad thing is Dark Order is lame


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sammy G taking the pin in the main event lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Pac :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

PAC mad about the time limit draw ruining his record, should have won the match then matey :lol


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

holy fucking shit this crowd is electric for literally everyone


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Pac is a real bastard.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Orange Cassidy and the Best Friends making the main show 2 weeks in a row 
Nice


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

They can do something with Trent as a singles wrestler. He'll probably shine in this one. Lose but do well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE's crowd pales incomparison to AEWs


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Wonder who's winning this hmm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I want Trent to win this but he likely won't.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Trent almost looks like a less fit Pac on stilts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AEW has hungry crowds because WWE starved them for so long.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

What do people see in Pac? He’s never interested me, I’ve always found him boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> What do people see in Pac? He’s never interested me, I’ve always found him boring


he is great as a heel on the mic and in the ring


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Crowd are loud tonight...


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> he is great as a heel on the mic and in the ring


Eh, I’ve seen better, different strokes for different folks I guess lol. I’ve never cared much for him even when he was in the WWE. Was negging me really necessary ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad to see this is a competitive match and my boy Trent? isn't just getting squashed.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

To think what Dynamite Kid would be like in this era. Man, he'd probably be like Pac is now. Damned good assessment by JR.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Heels being booed and faces being cheered. What is this?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, nice view of Trent's crotch from that turnbuckle camera LOL :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Loud crowd but looks small..how many people are there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sir Linko said:


> Heels being booed and faces being cheered. What is this?


This is what happens when faces are likeable and not cheesy like in WWE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OC needs to be arrested for assault. :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok this referee looks like the biggest dumbass in the world after that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I love how much PAC got booed for kicking Cassidy :lol


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Orange Cassidy has a presence and an aura to him and is over AF even his biggest haters can't deny it

Really want to see Cassidy wrestle dude is a great worker


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> This is what happens when faces are likeable and not cheesy like in WWE.


Thanks for negging me for no reason. How mature


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

God I love Orange Cassidy


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That's a perfect use of Orange Cassidy. Have him do his kicks to get the crowd into it and then have the heel destroy him to get crowd heat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orange Cassidy is the only good OC in wrestling.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Trent is actually insanely good in the ring. I'm impressed


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Trent is really good. I wonder how he'd do as a singles wrestler?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

The fact that Pac took those kicks and is still going is a testament to his toughness.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dat sell


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cassidy damn-near ruined PAC's wrestling style with those brutal kicks. :done

As much as I enjoy Cassidy, I can't fault Le Bastard for rearranging his face in return for nearly having his knee cartilage and ligaments rearranged.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TRENT getting in too much offense


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Orange Cassidy is the only good OC in wrestling.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> TRENT getting in too much offense


That’s AEW for you one thing I don’t like is they feel like every match has to look competitive. I don’t like PAC but he’s in a higher profile match at full gear so this should of been a squash


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A hot crowd really makes a big difference in televised wrestling. :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol was that a botch count?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Probably a better way to get into the black arrow. Fun start though Pac is gold


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That pin really confused me, I didn't even see Trent kick out and wondered WTF the ref was doing lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They said Trent kicked out. I thought PAC broke the pin himself.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Damn, he kicked out of the Black Arrow?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right winner and a match that didn't drag at all.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Lol was that a botch count?


PAC looked legit pissed it might've been a botch...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

wtf was that ending


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Damn, he kicked out of the Black Arrow?


At least it wasn't the Falcon Arrow.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't see him kicking out either.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whysoserious? said:


> That’s AEW for you one thing I don’t like is they feel like every match has to look competitive. I don’t like PAC but he’s in a higher profile match at full gear so this should of been a squash


Agreed it should've been essentially a squash. Competitive matches only make sense when both need to look good.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

AverageJoe9 said:


> PAC looked legit pissed it might've been a botch...


That really should of been a 5 minute squash


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

God damn Pac is fuckin jacked


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> That pin really confused me, I didn't even see Trent kick out and wondered WTF the ref was doing lol.


It seems like it was a botch by Trent, because the ref thought he was supposed to kick out but didn't, and stopped the count anyways.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I think Pac was supposed to pull himself off the count and then put him in the Brutalizer.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

That was a solid opener. Hopefully Cody's announcement isn't a retirement stipulation.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Great fucking match but that fuck up ??


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

It seems PAC stopped the pin on purpose but i don't think it really translated well on tv and the commentators didn't help either lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I really cannot give a shit about Dark Order.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Calls himself "The Bastard"
> Calls out Page for saying a NAWTEE SWEH WARD instead of retaliating in kind

Oh PAC, you enjoyable yet swole as fuck hobbit. :mj4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty good opener. Little long tho


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

rkolegend123 said:


> It seems PAC stopped the pin on purpose but i don't think it really translated well on tv and the commentators didn't help either lol


Yeah exactly this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AEW needs to tell the refs to do the WWE rule, and if something happens where you have to count three bc someone didnt kick out, to make the three count anyways, so something like that does not happen


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm almost sure it was a referee fuck up because he was absolutely terrible in the women's tag match at AEW Dark too.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> It seems like it was a botch by Trent, because the ref thought he was supposed to kick out but didn't, and stopped the count anyways.


Way to ignore me for asking you why you negged me, you’re such a tough guy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

My guess is Cody is going to tell us he will start using the Rhodes name again


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It seems mostly everyone loves Cody, yet I'm over here just going.... eh when I see him.


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

They should just start the entrance with his actual music instead of 5 seconds of the chandelier music with a brutal cut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> Way to ignore me for asking you why you negged me, you’re such a tough guy


Because you made a troll post, and by this post, you confirmed you a troll.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

*LOL* Orange Cassidy, you don't try that with PAC!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Will Tony finish an interview for once lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> It seems mostly everyone loves Cody, yet I'm over here just going.... eh when I see him.


I've warmed up to him, I think the similarities to HHH is what's making me like him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Agreed it should've been essentially a squash. Competitive matches only make sense when both need to look good.





Whysoserious? said:


> That really should of been a 5 minute squash


And had they brought out that face jobber, people would be bitching that he has a job, is on tv and took a whole 5 minutes to beat. For some reason it feels like there's no winning with some people.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As the old saying goes, *CODY IS OVER AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!*:banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> It seems mostly everyone loves Cody, yet I'm over here just going.... eh when I see him.


Cody is good but he isn't a top face of the company type guy. 

He will always be a top mid-carder to me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel like my FITE stream is lagging a bit behind, the audio isn't matching up properly with people's mouth movements. I'll refresh it when we hit the next ad break.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> And had they brought out that face jobber, people would be bitching that he has a job, is on tv and took a whole 5 minutes to beat. For some reason it feels like there's no winning with some people.


Nah I'm consistent on wanting shorter matches across all promotions. I'd prefer be short while most of the show is building feuds. If TV is full of 12+ minute matches what makes PPV matches special.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

That love for Cody :mark


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because you made a troll post, and by this post, you confirmed you a troll.


I’m not a troll ? I’m not a fan of Pac how is that being a troll ?


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

AYE EEE DUB


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I'm consistent on wanting shorter matches across all promotions. I'd prefer be short while most of the show is building feuds. If TV is full of 12+ minute matches what makes PPV matches special.


Matches don't need to go more than 8-10 mins unless its the main event on TV.


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Will there be a stuck in Saudi joke tonight?


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Well.... now I have no fucking idea who is going to win at Full Gear. The fuck...


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cody is good but he isn't a top face of the company type guy.
> 
> He will always be a top mid-carder to me.


Agreed


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, there goes my heel champion/authority figure Cody theory for 2022.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay, didn't see that one coming. At least it's not a retirement stipulation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What a great promo by Codey


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, lay off the criticisms of Jericho's books, his books are awesome :no:


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Said it last week.

Cody is winning guys


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is why always like Cody he's a good storyteller that AEW needs more of


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Look at that a promo killing it


birthday_massacre said:


> Matches don't need to go more than 8-10 mins unless its the main event on TV.


Agree that way it's more time for feuds and leaves you wanting to see folk unleashed come PPV


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Man I got chills


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Okay, didn't see that one coming. At least it's not a retirement stipulation.


He could have said he was just stepping down as a front office guy lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This was the perfect crowd for this promo. It feels like a big deal and that Cody is a star.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fuck that promo!!!
:bow


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a quality promo. :mark


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

A Lion's Tale = best book ever, have read it many times


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cody with a banger promo, per usual. 

I love the stip. Completely forgot Jericho was a failed hockey prodigy. I still have A Lion's Tale along with the two books after that one :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Well if they are gonna hold to the stip, he has to win cause theres no way he never challenges again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh shit that Rick and Morty pop in startled me lol


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Got goosebumps, got a lump in my throat, yup. Nothing else needs to be said, just fantastic.

EDIT: Even though I know Chris should win for legitimacy... I want Cody to win pretty badly now.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

They realyl are making you think Cody is gonna win at Full Gear... I still have doubts but they are making me second guess.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

That was a damn nice promo from Cody..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel that emotion Cody. :mj2


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:bjpenn


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

A+++ promo from Cody there, wow. Really sold me on the title match. 

Only slight issue is that the audio and picture isn't synced for me on FITE which is a little annoying.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

“You stupid dick”


Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Was really hoping for a longer reign for Jericho than just 2 1/2 months


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

He also dropped "the match beyond", which means we are getting Elite/Inner Circle Wargames at some point.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cody has potential to become a genuine, main event superstar. Maybe they should strap the rocket to him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Carny Succubus. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Promo of the year. Cody is the best on the mic today, I honestly believe every single word he says. You just dont get mic work like that these days. How did the WWE not see him as a star!?


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

that promo was cool


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So Cody wins the title or Cody wins by DQ ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol hopefully that promo shuts up all the bozos around here who call Cody midcard. The guy is legit main event guy. Just because WWE wasted him doesn't mean anything.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Crowd makes me want to puke


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Promo of the year. Cody is the best on the mic today. How did the WWE not see him as a star!?


Because they saw him as _star_dust


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great promo from Cody. Whether you like the content or not, the passion is undeniable.

And the stipulation he added instantly makes the match that much more interesting.


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Those belts :mark:


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

Am I wrong for thinking that was the promo of the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did that promo do nothing for me? I wanted to feel it but I just didn't.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Look at that a promo killing itAgree that way it's more time for feuds and leaves you wanting to see folk unleashed come PPV


Exactly, and like Pac, and Hangman last week, keep the matcher shorter and let them cut a promo after the match.

I also like how they having the time limit be 15 mins and not 20 mins it seems. Like I said a few weeks ago, cutting off just 2 minutes per match, would give them 10 mins for promos or backstage segments. And sprinkle in a squash match, that could get to 15 minutes. 

Last week they did a perfect mix and matches and promos. This weeks seems to be similar.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

That was just amazing.

I never really watched the WWE when Cody was there. Has he always been this good on the mic?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> He also dropped "the match beyond", which means we are getting Elite/Inner Circle Wargames at some point.


I just said the same thing to my brother.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

midgetlover69 said:


> Crowd makes me want to puke


Yeah, I too hate hot crowds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jazminator said:


> That was just amazing.
> 
> I never really watched the WWE when Cody was there. Has he always been this good on the mic?


Here is the thing. AEW lets wrestlers cut their own promos. WWE gives you a script. This is why AEW promos are always going to be better.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

It´s easy to see why Cody would struggle in WWE. His strength is to tell a coherent engaing story, not try to do a Google promo with as many keywords as possible.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Dark Order... Is this a piss break?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's the gay BDSM Order


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

is Christopher daniels injured IRL?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Promo of the year. Cody is the best on the mic today. How did the WWE not see him as a star!?


Cody has grown a lot since WWE days. But they miss the boat on a lot of guys. There just hasn't been a place for wrestlers to go to prove that. A few years from now it will be a decent size list of guys WWE dropped the ball on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ellthom said:


> Dark Order... Is this a piss break?


Yes, and hope they don't win.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully Private Party win. I'm expecting them to lose, though.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that Dasha from WWE?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sypher87 (Oct 10, 2019)

Man Cody whatta promo! Epic show so far.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Funny I basically called this exact scenario for the PPV.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Yeah, I too hate hot crowds.


Says a lot about you if you thought thats what I was referring to lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Cody has grown a lot since WWE days. But they miss the boat on a lot of guys. There just hasn't been a place for wrestlers to go to prove that. A few years from now it will be a decent size list of guys WWE dropped the ball on.


Rusev, Harper and Cesaro would be perfect for AEW.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> Promo of the year. Cody is the best on the mic today, I honestly believe every single word he says. You just dont get mic work like that these days. How did the WWE not see him as a star!?


Because in the WWE you can not cut shoot promos because if a wrestlers said something wrong WWE will get in trouble with sponsors and that wrestlers will get heat


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Carny succubus" :heston

:clap at the "from undesirable to un-Goddamn-deniable" line, considering it's true when you factor in how his initial promo and character work in the 'E slowly but steadily improved to being pretty damn solid, yet he was nevertheless confined to only flashes of brilliance because of Vince's micromanaging.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like the Dark Order. Hope they lose this :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody Rhodes just cut an awesome promo here :drose


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Can we get the tag team champs some chairs?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not to be too hyper partisan but Private Party > Street Profit$


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

PP better go over these dudes here


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They made the big guy wear some pants.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They have medals for second and third places finishes? :lol


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Did I just hear a Melina screech?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly, and like Pac, and Hangman last week, keep the matcher shorter and let them cut a promo after the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're definitely listening and finding a format that's balanced. Not too much talking and not too much wrestling.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PP need to stop that screaming shit. It's completely cringeworthy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does he scream like that I hate it it's annoying sounds like a little b****


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why the hate for Dark Order?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Dark Order are the Mean Street Posse of AEW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Private Party needs to beat Team GIMP.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Said it last week.
> 
> Cody is winning guys


 no he wont, he will take a bigger role backstage and will get himself out of the main event scene forever. This fits everything he said in his interviews about trying to be a promoter and enjoying doing that more.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I know the gimmick is still unexplained mostly but I dig Dark Orders ring work


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Why the hate for Dark Order?


The gimmick is weird and has had no real build, what's to like?


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> Why the hate for Dark Order?


they need to get rid of the clowns who crawl around with them tbh. It makes them seem silly + makes me want to turn over lol.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Something with the Dark Order just isn't clicking with me.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> no he wont, he will take a bigger role backstage and will get himself out of the main event scene forever. This fits everything he said in his interviews about trying to be a promoter and enjoying doing that more.


AEW better make some signings in that case. The main event scene is shallow, with Cody gone it gets even more so.


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

AEWDynamite trending #1 worldwide


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

patpat said:


> no he wont, he will take a bigger role backstage and will get himself out of the main event scene forever. This fits everything he said in his interviews about trying to be a promoter and enjoying doing that more.


Hit me up when Cody wins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

patpat said:


> no he wont, he will take a bigger role backstage and will get himself out of the main event scene forever. This fits everything he said in his interviews about trying to be a promoter and enjoying doing that more.


exactly, and he will be a special attraction matches, where he won't need the title.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

patpat said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Said it last week.
> ...


No chance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think MJF will turn on Cody causing him to lose and then they will feud until the next PPV


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I feel like that Promo was a part of history man. As good as matches can be, it's always Promos that make Promotions catch even just a bit of fire, and Cody's tonight caught some fire.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Quinn is great.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192254832754778114


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Hit me up when Cody wins


I bet MJF costs Cody the title.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice tag team action here.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

BC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192254832754778114


And call me a bitch because that's making my eyes well up.

Also this is a great match and I really like Dark Order. I really hope they start getting time to explain themselves because they're weird without substance. That's never good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cody can always win in controversial fashion them Jericho wins it back on Dynamite. :jericho2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That move from the top rope. Dayum


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> I bet MJF costs Cody the title.


YUP I have been saying that since the last PPV, then I think MJF will join Jerichos faction.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice math, right team won too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192254832754778114


But Cornette hates AEW


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Sir Linko said:


> And call me a bitch because that's making my eyes well up.
> 
> Also this is a great match and I really like Dark Order. I really hope they start getting time to explain themselves because they're weird without substance. That's never good.


"This is Ellis Island" - loved it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAY I'm glad for Private Party!!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > Oracle said:
> ...


you can trust me cody will lose that match lmao. 100% and wont be a main event player anymore and will focus on giving younger guys good programs to get over and be a promoter


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad to see the Dark Order continue to lose


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

BC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192254832754778114



Whoa, Jim Cornette _liking _something? Wild.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

They actually won!! Awesome. :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Private Party wins the Bronze! :fuckyeah roud


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I can’t stand the Dark Order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Had the match on in a tab I wasn't viewing but glad they won


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

a promo about the bubbly


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PARODY!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Chris just kissed Sammy :lol


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jericho copying a Cody promo, great heel


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did this match go too long?


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Dark Order guy looks like a fat Pentagon sometimes lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao Great parody :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

LOW CALORIE BUBBLY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And then Jericho in the bath wearing a scarf :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That promo by Cody was easily his best promo ever. That was fire. That was up there with Moxley's promo last week (I'd still say Moxley's was better overall, but the last minute of that Cody promo was amazing). That's how you get people hyped for a World Title match. Well done.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

See I like PP too but when I watch that match I see Dark Order as superior in every way.


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

"CHRIS' AUNT'S FRIEND FROM CHURCH" :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The youngest AEW champion in history lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris' Aunt's Friend From Church :lol

I love this :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Hell yeah Hager doesn't speak. Nobody needs to hear him talk.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VIRGIL !!!!!!!!!! 
And LOL at Hager not speaking. Well played. 

AEW killing it with this videos. They do such a great job.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh is that Virgil? :sodone


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

This promo :lol


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Dude, this is just amazing. I'm fucking dead right now - just fantastic television.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This fucking promo!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh my god this Jericho video is excellent. "He's 48, in the prime of his career"


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Those fuckers XD


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Soultrain Jones :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SoulTrain Jones=Living Legend

Blank Hager stare 

Foul mouth old lady

:lmao


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Youngest AEW champion in history :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Olive Garden bread sticks :lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

This promo is hilarious 
Jericho is really the youngest AEW champion ever by default


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When the old lady said he was gonna beat the shit out of Cody, that made me laugh out loud :lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy shit this video package is amazing :lenny


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

I love this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Some good shit!!!!!
Hahaha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

patpat said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > patpat said:
> ...


Cody is one of the "younger guys". He is also arguably the most popular, most over guy in AEW right now. There is absolutely zero chance that at 34 and with his soaring popularly that he will step away from the main event/full time wrestling any time soon.

I'm not saying he's winning, but this is wrestling, there's always a get out.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That was the best hype package ever. Hilarious.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is soooooo funny! :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> When the old lady said he was gonna beat the shit out of Cody, that made me laugh out loud <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Yep. The old lady made me LOL


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

This is pure epic


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao that video package. I'm guessing that was a knock at Cody's package from a few weeks ago? That was gold.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was amazing, best hype package ever :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Funniest promo I've seen from Any pro company. Take notes New Day lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was a great promo. It's nice to laugh with something rather than at it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> When the old lady said he was gonna beat the shit out of Cody, that made me laugh out loud :lol


And her last name?










Bobski.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Best video package since that one with Rock and Austin with My Way playing in the back


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Jericho video package has easily been the best part of the episode.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Whoa, a 3 way match for the Tag Titles. Kinda odd? But I like the idea, especially since PP won, since they were fantastic althrough the tournament.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"You don't even have chest hair." :lmao :lmao

"Chris Jericho being the youngest world champion in AEW history" :lmao :lmao

Jack Hager being silent :lmao :lmao

Chris Jericho bringing up the 'bubbleh' meme :mark: :mark:

This whole skit imitating Cody Rhodes's promo package from 2 weeks ago :clap :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SEe this is how you do a go home show befofre a PPV


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> Jericho video package has easily been the best part of the episode.


That was pure genius


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

- "Chris' aunt's friend from church" saying Jericho's gonna beat the shit out of Cody
- Thwaggah just standing there...MENACINGLY
- Le Champion getting serious for a bit, yet acknowledging da powah of Da Bubbleh™

Blessed vignette. :clap


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

At the risk of repeating myself, that was a great first hour.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cody will beat Jericho Saturday.

Jericho will then demand a rematch on Dymamite and do something like getting the Inner Circle to kidnap Schiavone and threaten to "take him out".

MJF screws Cody and Jericho wins the title straight back.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Hit me up when Cody wins


Noway he wins its too early to have a different champion , Jericho needs to hold that belt for 300 days


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Cody promo was awesome but not the best of the year...Some of the reactions really take away from AEW here. Just cringe.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Jericho is a genius ?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah that 1st hour was off the charts. 2 good matches, amazing Cody promo, and that hilarious Jericho video.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I marked out for Soul Train Jones. :sodone


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its genius that the whole point of the video was to laugh at the heels. This was legit funny!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah that 1st hour was off the charts. 2 good matches, amazing Cody promo, and that hilarious Jericho video.


And so far, everything in the first hour was tied to the PPV>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That Jericho promo!












AEWMoxley said:


> Jericho video package has easily been the best part of the episode.


Cody's promo edges it. But they were both off the charts in different categories.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jamie is hot as fuck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's annoying they played music over most of the break on FITE, would rather have listened to the crowd cheering and that instead of the music.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That was bloody hilarious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The only thing really lacking from AEW is they need better wrestler themes. They need to hire Jim Johnston.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Her gimmick is so weird...


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Please someone tell me they GIF'd the Autistic moment between Hayter and the Fan. 

Also, Hayter, yes.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

good first match
great cody segment
tag match I basically listened to like radio so w/e
amazing video package for y2j lol

great first hour.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shanna vs Jamie ..battle of thickness!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That might have been AEW'S finest hour. roud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sir Linko said:


> Please someone tell me they GIF'd the Autistic moment between Hayter and the Fan.
> 
> Also, Hayter, yes.


I hope so hahaha


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok that’s just cringe a woman with a mustache ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riho vs Kairi would be.nice
:mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Oh thank GOD it's not Britt Baker!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I smile whenever I see Riho, I just love her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they make the Womens title bigger or is Riho just that tiny?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you guys think they can actually do long and lenghty title reigns? Itll be crazy to see them base all their main event time on one guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Jamie and Shanna....hot thicccc


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

toilet break I guess lol


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Hayter and Shanna.... yes please.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192258019406561281


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Do you guys think they can actually do long and lenghty title reigns? Itll be crazy to see them base all their main event time on one guy.


Yes, they will make title shots and reigns matter. Plus the roster isnt huge, so they dont want everyone to have the title after two years if htey do iot the WWE way lol

AEW should make it more important for title reign legnth than the number of times you hold the title.

IE

Its better to have one title reign for 10 months, than have 3 title reigns that total 4 months combined.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This should be a good match. :mark


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A genuinely funny wrestling segment. Man, I love AEW.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jamie Hayter's thicc thighs will be my demise. :ellen

Definitely a fun chick to watch too because of how deliciously rude she is. >


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Riho actually got little girls coming in with signs and watching wrestling. She's really over! I have to give her more credit for being the champion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They should throw Virgil.in the Elite!! Hahaha


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

My biggest critique of AEW, their women's division needs some help!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Jamie Hayter's thicc thighs will be my demise. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rSSOkNC.png" border="0" alt="" title="Ellen" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Definitely a fun chick to watch too because of how deliciously rude she is. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />


Yep love her thicnezz


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn Shanna is really good and has a fatty to boot


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

ellthom said:


> My biggest critique of AEW, their women's division needs some help!!


Agree'd. I think Hayter and Shanna both help it. But they need some stories, everyones directionless right now, outside of Britt Baker, and it shouldn't be that way


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Do you guys think they can actually do long and lenghty title reigns? Itll be crazy to see them base all their main event time on one guy.


Considering Jericho has the Inner Circle they could constantly help him retain the title and then whoever dethrones Jericho would have to take out the other members or deal with them in some way to finally get the job done.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ellthom said:


> My biggest critique of AEW, their women's division needs some help!!


Just go full Japanese, that's where most all the talent is and WWE hss most all the rest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shanna + Hayter = :homer


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hayter and Shanna...shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

ellthom said:


> My biggest critique of AEW, their women's division needs some help!!


yeah it looks and feels like the lower league fodder tbh lol.

Shame they can't get that one recognisable person to build around. Emma from WWE or someone.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shanna's ass vs. Hayter's thighs = The main event of the all-female, yet not cringeworthy PPV Down with the Thiccness.

:vince$



birthday_massacre said:


> Did they make the Womens title bigger or *is Riho just that tiny*?


Nah, she's just that smol. 8*D


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ellthom said:


> My biggest critique of AEW, their women's division needs some help!!


They will make their own stars. It will just take time. No one knew who Riho, and now she is one of AEWs biggest female stars if not the biggest.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

All the guys in here that don't know what thicc means :trips7


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jamie is so great i love the constant talking shit


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

It's okay to be sexy and good in the ring. Dayum. Just wait til Shida comes out and her fruit roll-up tights start seemingly melting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Shanna's ass vs. Hayter's thighs = The main event of the all-female, yet not cringeworthy PPV Down with the Thiccness.
> 
> :vince$
> 
> ...


Now we know why they made it so small lol Wonder if someone like Rose or Kong wins it, if they make a bigger one.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PavelGaborik said:


> Her gimmick is so weird...


Emi Sakuras right? It just has no rhyme or reason to it. It would make sense if she had a theme that would suit her and her sing into a live mic but with how shes just presented it just looks awful.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Hayter's thighs. God Damn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Do you guys think they can actually do long and lenghty title reigns? Itll be crazy to see them base all their main event time on one guy.


Hope not, I like the titles to move around a lot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Riho may be small but the live audience loves her. Very damn over. :mark


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> All the guys in here that don't know what thicc means :trips7


Jamie is definitely thick.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Ham and Egger said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think they can actually do long and lenghty title reigns? Itll be crazy to see them base all their main event time on one guy.
> ...


 that's the best way to make it feel worthless, particularly a new title


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Thick girls


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Hope not, I like the titles to move around a lot


I think there's a time and place for a long title reign. But otherwise I agree, don't hotshot them, but constant 6 - 12 month reigns just gets so tiresome.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stop booing Freddie Mercury, you fucks.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Most ass ever been in the ring since Rikishi


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shanna is pretty good


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Hayter is so god damn good. Can we please get the battle of the booty? Hayter vs Shanna


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soul_Body said:


> Hayter's thighs. God Damn.


Yep plus shes pretty...thic and pretty


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

patpat said:


> that's the best way to make it feel worthless, particularly a new title


Exactly, the world title runs should be at least 6-9 months each.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Shanna is the type of gem signing AEW needed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shanna and Hayter are :vince$


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Emi Sakura's attire looks like the flag of Newfoundland and Labrador


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter and Shanna have been good additions. They need a few more gals to beef that womens divison


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH shit, she almost got crippled there


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Soul_Body said:


> Hayter's thighs. God Damn.


You're not kidding, She's thicc


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Shanna and Hayter are $


Both should go at it one to one.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dude, is her neck okay? That looked brutal.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Ok , this is excellent women's division wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thicccccnesss...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> Dude, is her neck okay? That looked brutal.


yeah that is why I think they didnt replay it that was a bad botch. she is lucky she didnt get a stinger


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Easily the best women's tag match in the company's existence thus far. 

Easily the most competent collection of in-ring female wrestlers in a match at once so far as well. Looks like the division will be turning things around soon. 

Me likey.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shannas..ASS
:banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ellthom said:


> My biggest critique of AEW, their women's division needs some help!!


Hayter would be a solid cornerstone for the division. She oozes personality, is capable in the ring and while I don't know how she fares on the mic, I presume she'd be fine judging by how good she is at trash talking.

She reminds me of Paige minus the fucked up face, tarnished reputation, and sickly physique.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Rio looks 12 lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Assphyxiate me, Jamie. :datass


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Sakura is a bundle of energy for being 43.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Easily the best women's tag match in the company's existence thus far.
> 
> Easily the most competent collection of in-ring female wrestlers in a match at once so far as well. Looks like the division will be turning things around soon. Me likey.


Very good!!!!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok I'll say it. Hayter needs a 'hip attack'.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> that's the best way to make it feel worthless, particularly a new title


Bull shit. The title being able to move around and be held by one person makes things infinitely more interesting than long title reigns for the sake of "epic" but actually boring title reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AEW having a litle too many roll up wins for my taste.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow these girls are good! Way better than the talent they want to think as their top talent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What's up with Brandi weird promo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sir Linko said:


> I think there's a time and place for a long title reign. But otherwise I agree, don't hotshot them, but constant 6 - 12 month reigns just gets so tiresome.


Exactly you don't need to switch it every month. But title reigns be long just for the sake of fake importance I don't like it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit. The title being able to move around and be held by one person makes things infinitely more interesting than long title reigns for the sake of "epic" but actually boring title reigns.


Is 6-9 months too long in your opinion?

Lets not forget AEW just has 4 PPV per year. I would hope their world champions could defend on at least two of them if not three before losing. Every title regin does not have to be long, but the cant do it like WWE where some are just like a day or a week or even a month.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

That women tag match was really good


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

That was actually a pretty good match.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Kong's gonna come in and take Nyla Rose's spot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brandi is going through some things.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Brandi calling out all of you fuckers out!!!


----------



## rberg922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Brandi can cut a damn good promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter and Shanna ...TEAM THIC


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Absolutely disgusted by riho losing 
How disgraceful ?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The best womens tag team match of the company by far. Emi and Riho have a lot of chemistry, it is obvious that they're trainer and student. 

I will give the ok this time in beating the champion, but I hope this is not something like they do normally, one of things that I hated most from WWE booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank God No Sonny Kiss :clap


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Not sure what it means but that was actually a decent promo from Brandi


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait til Mercedes Martinez really gets into the mix with this division.

Riho, Shida, Shanna, Jamie & Bea rotated on top. Nyla and Britt being groomed. Kong as the special attraction with Brandi managing like Brock and Heyman. Part-time joshi popping in here and there. Everybody else can either develop (Sadie, Penelope, Swole) or pick their spots (Allie, Leva) underneath.

Safe to say AEW's women division was the weakest from the jump and would take awhile to grow, so I'm patient. Things are finally looking up.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

brandi is soooooo boring and unnatural if cody wasn't carrying her on his back she'd get no tv time whatsoever 
Oh and Riho is still too small for me to take seriously


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Not sure what it means but that was actually a decent promo from Brandi


I think she is summoning Kong


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> *Can't wait til Mercedes Martinez really gets into the mix with this division.*
> 
> Riho, Shida, Shanna, Jamie & Bea rotated on top. Nyla and Britt being groomed. Everybody else can either develop (Sadie, Penelope, Swole) or pick their spots (Allie, Leva) underneath.


Same, AEW need someone like her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really wish AEW started at 9 so I didnt miss the first like hour driving home from work.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody is the biggest babyface and Brandi over here being his crazy ass vengeful wife. The video package for this promo was well done..


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> AEW having a litle too many roll up wins for my taste.


They had 2


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably the best women's match on the show since.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

JRL said:


> Kong's gonna come in and take Nyla Rose's spot.




Well if there’s one woman who can beat a man it’s Kong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I have absolutely no desire to see a Kong Brandi run. 

id skip every single segment and pretend it never existed


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly you don't need to switch it every month. But title reigns be long just for the sake of fake importance I don't like it.


Yup. Shorter reigns gives a chance for talent on the cusp of the Main Event to be able to hold the title for a while, also distinguishes "GOATS". And it would be unrealistic to have every single title holder hold the title for 6 - 9 months every time. Just silly.

There's going to be some 3 month reigns, I don't think a 1 month reign should ever be a thing unless it really makes sense. But 3 month reign is cool, 5 month reigns are cool, a year long reign is cool if that person can really hold it for that long.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> They had 2


AEW since they started being on TV have had way more than two roll-up wins. What are you talking about. They have at least one a week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish TNT would allow Dynamite an overrun.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

MrWalsh said:


> brandi is soooooo boring and unnatural if cody wasn't carrying her on his back she'd get no tv time whatsoever
> Oh and Riho is still too small for me to take seriously


She's going to be Kong's new manager??


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Spears has the best theme in AEW, don't @ me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why but the way they cut the entrance music off so suddenly is annoying me, why can't they just fade it out :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is 6-9 months too long in your opinion?
> 
> Lets not forget AEW just has 4 PPV per year. I would hope their world champions could defend on at least two of them if not three before losing. Every title regin does not have to be long, but the cant do it like WWE where some are just like a day or a week or even a month.


Something like Kofi's 6 month reigns is about as long as I'd prefer. Not saying it can't go longer when necessary. But if you're forcing mandatory long runs then it makes feuds uninteresting for me. The benefits of running with shorter reigns is there's always the possibility that this title match may actually see a change.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder how many knew "Soul train Jones" was Virgil's name before "Virgil"?


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

DGenerationMC said:


> Spears has the best theme in AEW, don't @ me.


So, yes.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DGenerationMC said:


> Spears has the best theme in AEW, don't @ me.


It's terrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Wish TNT would allow Dynamite an overrun.


They should put it on youtube.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shawn Spears zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> Spears has the best theme in AEW, don't @ me.


Private Party and Cody Rhodes would like to have a word.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> AEW since they started being on TV have had way more than two roll-up wins. What are you talking about. They have at least one a week


Sorry 3 

PRivate party on the Bucks

SCU on Lucha Bro 

Tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cutler is such a geek. 

Spears theme is going hard right now! :dance:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Wish TNT would allow Dynamite an overrun.


Yeah, I don't get that. There is even a message about an extension when DVRing it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Something like Kofi's 6 month reigns is about as long as I'd prefer. Not saying it can't go longer when necessary. But if you're forcing mandatory long runs then it makes feuds uninteresting for me. The benefits of running with shorter reigns is there's always the possibility that this title match may actually see a change.


I agree, not every has to go long but the average title reign should be 6 months. They just shouldnt play hot potato with the title like WWE does. Because you are right, if it goes too long lke with Punk or Brock, it gets boring.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

ellthom said:


> Same, AEW need someone like her.


I'm pulling for Ivelisse to be signed as well. Tessa's gotta good thing going with Impact so I don't expect her coming over anytime soon. Tenille is on record saying she doesn't want to be tied down with one company and would rather travel the world/indies for the foreseeable future.

A month ago, I would've said AEW needed to sign at least one of these women mentioned above but now, I think they're fine without them.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The best themes in AEW are Jericho's, Cody's and Omega's.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sir Linko said:


> Yup. Shorter reigns gives a chance for talent on the cusp of the Main Event to be able to hold the title for a while, also distinguishes "GOATS". And it would be unrealistic to have every single title holder hold the title for 6 - 9 months every time. Just silly.
> 
> 
> 
> There's going to be some 3 month reigns, I don't think a 1 month reign should ever be a thing unless it really makes sense. But 3 month reign is cool, 5 month reigns are cool, a year long reign is cool if that person can really hold it for that long.


A one month reign wouldn't even bother me if it makes story sense. It's just got me things were more interesting when shit like the title switching multiple times in a feud is when I enjoyed stuff the most. 

I don't want to see AEW do one off feuds. But I also don't want to see them do the WWE thing of folk feud for months over a title but the belt never changes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Hayter on the winning side.

And yes Brandi, you really are just another pretty face, and no, there's nothing wrong with that. Just stay in your lane so Jamie can nab the belt from Riho after Emi fails.

:ayoade



Chan Hung said:


> Yep love her thicnezz


Same. :yum:



birthday_massacre said:


> Now we know why they made it so small lol Wonder if someone like Rose or Kong wins it, if they make a bigger one.


Would make sense, since it happened with Andre's planned belt that was made before WM3. Then again, Big Show simply slung title belts over his shoulder throughout his career, so they could always keep the current belt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Culter is so indyrific.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Shawn Spears zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Tully Blanchard. :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cutler is such a geek.


That's the point. He literally only has the job because the Bucks threw him a bone.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> The best themes in AEW are Jericho's, Cody's and Omega's.


Omegas titantron of him walking around in japan is fucking cringe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah, I don't get that. There is even a message about an extension when DVRing it.


They are just handing WWE an unopposed 9 minutes once they go off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Sean Spears of all people gets a sqush match lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It looks like Shawn Spears wrestling his twin.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Finally they let Spears have a win. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Cody Rhodes would like to have a word.


Ok, the best in-house made theme song in AEW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish Tessa was available to come here and probably kick the crap out of Tully. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good quick match and Joey gets to look like a hero I dig. Still fuck Spears tho


birthday_massacre said:


> I agree, not every has to go long but the average title reign should be 6 months. They just shouldnt play hot potato with the title like WWE does. Because you are right, if it goes too long lke with Punk or Brock, it gets boring.


Even 6 months being average seems to binding. If the average is 6 why do I care about the first defense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Janela crazy af :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I wish Tessa was available to come here and probably kick the crap out of Tully. :lol


:rude


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > The best themes in AEW are Jericho's, Cody's and Omega's.
> ...


Yeah tron is shit, theme is great.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why, when I see these two, do I think "TV Championship" for a mid carder title. If they make sure mid carders don't mean 'Stuck there". Just guys learning as they rise up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cutler is such a geek.
> 
> Spears theme is going hard right now! :dance:


They need a couple of jobbers in AEW for squash matches. IMO they need a few more people like Cutler.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

This is fantastic TV man. Janela, crazy motherfucker, making that save. That was epic


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah Cutler serves his purpose. Hes atleast athletic enough to be believable but you know hes always gonna get rocked


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta say AEW shows really do fly by.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> They are just handing WWE an unopposed 9 minutes once they go off.


Well, I record NXT as well. True wrestling fans support all wrestling.

Thing is, NXT and AEW make Raw and SD look terrible. I can barely stomach RAW and can't tolerate SD at all anymore. It's like AEW and NXT shows the glaring fall into disgrace WWE has fallen into the past 20 years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Second hour is fine so far but the first hour was GOAT. :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*NICE*, some CZW footage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anohter amazing promo that hypes up the PPV match with Mox and Omega.

This is how you do this shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ooh I'm liking this video package, nice touch with showing Mox in the indies!


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Gotta say AEW shows really do fly by.


Too fast if you ask me. Watching Raw last week felt like I was pulling teeth. All I'm wanting from AEW is more


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This video is fantastic


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hayter would be a solid cornerstone for the division. She oozes personality, is capable in the ring and while I don't know how she fares on the mic, I presume she'd be fine judging by how good she is at trash talking.
> 
> She reminds me of Paige minus the fucked up face, tarnished reputation, and sickly physique.


Along with Nina Samuels she's the best female mic worker from the UK.

She loves to trash talk and she loves to swear


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm one of those rare fans that really like Brandon Cutler. I can see him slowly building him into midcard status, if they do it right. He's very much an underdog that fans could rally around. He seems like such a cool guy out of the ring.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Time seems to accelerate when aew is on....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Gotta say AEW shows really do fly by.


The show is so easy to enjoy. The promos and packages tonight have been something else. Moxley's up now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Well, I record NXT as well. True wrestling fans support all wrestling.
> 
> Thing is, NXT and AEW make Raw and SD look terrible. I can barely stomach RAW and can't tolerate SD at all anymore. It's like AEW and NXT shows the glaring fall into disgrace WWE has fallen into the past 20 years.


I dvr both but think it's more imperative for AEW to have higher ratings. NXT isn't going anywhere. AEW doesn't have a network to fall back on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Justin Roberts is so great, it was dumb for the WWE to get rid of him


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Getting 30 minutes for this match. Knowing AEW they'll probably use every minute. :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Something is going down, this ain't going 30 minutes


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, lotta time left for the tag match and an angle.

Fingers crossed for a massive insane brawl to close out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Main event time???

Um excuse me AEW, you promised me Mox would be there live, not just a video package.

He better interfere in this match or come out after it's over :lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Omega time :mark


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I like that they included clips of Moxley's CZW days.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jazminator said:


> I'm one of those rare fans that really like Brandon Cutler. I can see him slowly building him into midcard status, if they do it right. He's very much an underdog that fans could rally around. He seems like such a cool guy out of the ring.


He reminds me of Justin Credible.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I am a wwe guy but Aew presents their talent as stars. Even the entrances are epic.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I dvr both but think it's more imperative for AEW to have higher ratings. NXT isn't going anywhere. AEW doesn't have a network to fall back on.


True, although I record both, I watch AEW to do just that.

Right now though, I'm betting Fox wishes they'd have tried AEW instead of SD. They're stuck with the cartoon show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The non wrestling segments were utterly amazing tonight. :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Wow, lotta time left for the tag match and an angle.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a massive insane brawl to close out.


yeah seems like since they don't ger an overrun they start the match 10 mins early to give them that time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Justin Roberts is so great, it was dumb for the WWE to get rid of him


But give divas a chance!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy's music tho *head bops*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> The non wrestling segments were utterly amazing tonight. :banderas


And imagine that, a go-home show, that the non-wrestling promos actually make you excited to see the PPV lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They call him the Spanish God? Who's they? Him and Jericho? :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah seems like since they don't ger an overrun they start the match 10 mins early to give them that time.


Interesting, never thought of that before.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Sorry but Sammy with the phone is cringe, maybe that helps his character, but it makes me dislike him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sammy GOATvara. :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Axl Jericho

Its so funny how Jericho ripped off Axls look


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> They call him the Spanish God? Who's they? Him and Jericho? :lol


I mean, come on.

*Look how sexy he is!*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though Joey Janela is basically Scotty Flamingo 2.0, he's still a pretty fun underdog. Looking forward to how his feud with Spears pans out.

And J.R., Jericho is *Le* Champion, you uncultured swine. :ayoade


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez, Anyone else recall the "Thrillseekers?" Yeah, gotta be old. Been following wrestling for 40+ years now,lol....btw, anyone know where Lance Storm is now?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hangman is gonna turn on kenny here


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Sir Linko said:


> Sorry but Sammy with the phone is cringe, maybe that helps his character, but it makes me dislike him.


That's the point


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Omega who reacted at the "Minor leagues" signe (with a photo of Rollins) XD


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah we are gonna get a huge brawl to end the show. Still haven't seen Mox, LAX, Bucks, etc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta admit that Hager's promo earlier was epic :bryanlol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

What type of idiot wears a scarf?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> Geez, Anyone else recall the "Thrillseekers?" Yeah, gotta be old. Been following wrestling for 40+ years now,lol....btw, anyone know where Lance Storm is now?


Lance Storm recently signed a deal to be a producer or something for WWE


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> They call him the Spanish God? Who's they? Him and Jericho? :lol


And his mommy and daddy. Gotta support the errant son.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sir Linko said:


> Sorry but Sammy with the phone is cringe, maybe that helps his character, but it makes me dislike him.


That is the point, he is supposed to be obnoxious YOu are not supposed to like the heels


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crowd: STUPID DICK! STUPID DICK!
Jericho: WHAT?! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Even though Joey Janela is basically Scotty Flamingo 2.0, he's still a pretty fun underdog. Looking forward to how his feud with Spears pans out.
> 
> And J.R., Jericho is *Le* Champion, you uncultured swine. :ayoade


I think Joey Janela is Marty Janetty 2.0


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Even though Joey Janela is basically Scotty Flamingo 2.0, he's still a pretty fun underdog.


_Quoth the White Claw nevermore._

Coming to a Joey Janela promo near you in 2023.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Jericho asking Justin Roberts what the crowd called him and then him yelling AN ASSHOLE?! :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Lance Storm recently signed a deal to be a producer or something for WWE


Thank you. The curiosity hit me all of a sudden. His career fell apart with SCSA chanting 'BOoORING" during his matches.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Katie Vick. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG the Katie Vick reference :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crowd has not let up all night


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Crowd chanting "We are Assholes" XD


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah we are gonna get a huge brawl to end the show. Still haven't seen Mox, LAX, Bucks, etc.


Dude, this show is gonna end with a huge brawl with all these guys in it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

103 minutes in and it feels like no time at all. AEW = *Always Effortless Watching*. :banderas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Aren't light out matches unsanctioned? Why would Mox like these matches when he feels he's being screwed by them?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> 103 minutes in and it feels like no time at all. AEW = *Always Effortless Watching*. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />


Yes. This shit dont drag.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Crowd has not let up all night


Hot crowd!!!


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Idk why I try to play TEW 2016 while watching AEW. I never get any booking done lawl. This is a great match so far

EDIT: Sammy is a fucking GOAT for taking those chops man. Kenny has some choppers.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> _Quoth the White Claw nevermore._
> 
> Coming to a Joey Janela promo near you in 2023.


Well, now we know who reps one of the four horsemen of the apocalypse when it comes to normie drinks. :lol Gotta figure out who in AEW reps LaCroix, Four Loko and Monster Zero Ultra.



birthday_massacre said:


> I think Joey Janela is Marty Janetty 2.0


That would imply someone would actually tolerate the notion of teaming with a goober like Joey for more than a day. 



Alright_Mate said:


> Along with Nina Samuels she's the best female mic worker from the UK.
> 
> She loves to trash talk and she loves to swear


Duly noted, fam. :sk Now I'm fully on board with her being a cornerstone of their division.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sir Linko said:


> Idk why I try to play TEW 2016 while watching AEW. I never get any booking done lawl. This is a great match so far
> 
> EDIT: Sammy is a fucking GOAT for taking those chops man. Kenny has some choppers.


Try playing Eternal card game, same problem here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny Olivier is going ham!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Aren't light out matches unsanctioned? Why would Mox like these matches when he feels he's being screwed by them?


He likes the matches because he likes hurting people. He just doesn't like they don't count. Now two of his 4 singles matches in AEW won't count in AEW record books. With his theory the company trying to keep him down and use him as side show act/clown. So he plans to make AEW pay by hurting Omega(who he's calling AEW guy).


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Shadowcran said:


> Try playing Eternal card game, same problem here.


FAntastic game. Haven't played it on a long time, but yea, I'd basically lose every match my dude.

Also: Jake Hagar fuck yea. This match has some great storytelling


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kenny Olivier is going ham!


:cornette


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sir Linko said:


> FAntastic game. Haven't played it on a long time, but yea, I'd basically lose every match my dude.
> 
> Also: Jake Hagar fuck yea. This match has some great storytelling


They just released their 8th set. You wouldn't believe the game now. 

Not to mention all the campaigns.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*El* Champion, ffs JR :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

What a bastard kick.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oklahomie is ridiculously strong.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

BRO THIS MATCH. Also that's the best Judas Effect I've ever seen Jericho do


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting Jericho and Sammy won


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Did they just end this match way too early?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Aubrey is gonna ward off The Inner Circle like Sting did the nWo in 97 :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy got his ass up quick to catch Page! :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

PAC is still my favourite thing about AEW right now. But, a much better show with them finding more balance with promos. Need to build the lower stars but it’s something.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista'sNoseRing said:


> Did they just end this match way too early?



No this is the 'overrun"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MOX IS HERE!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I LOVE THIS CAR CRASH OF A SEGMENT


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

I love this show


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Pretty convenient that Omega's barbed wire broom was under the ring.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*LET'S GO*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The camera missed Kenny getting the broom out cos they were concentrating on the brawl lol.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Mox is Negan :mark:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol crowd was already looking for the Bucks as soon as Ortiz and Santana hit the ring.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Super hot finish


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox and Omega momentarily working together :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Damn they made you wait for Omega and Moxley. They had to take out everybody else first.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They managed to merge 3 feuds into one brawl somehow. INSANE!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Total chaos and I love it.:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a brawl


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BAH GAWD


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Hager was only signed so he could catch diving wrestlers.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jericho :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Great final segment but those suicide dives were terrible. :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Compared to the past Raw and Smackdown ending brawls this one actually feels legit heated.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

What a fucking show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cody vs Jericho basically ended the show, does that mean it's more likely to main event or will they still go with Mox vs Omega?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Last image we see is MJF riding Jake's back :lmao


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

dude MJF was a fucking star, actually, let me take that back. LITERALLY EVERYONE IN THIS SEGMENT WAS A STAR. 

I have goosebumps man, this show is fucking fantastic, I say this every week but EASILY the best week of AEW. THIS IS WRESTLING, I'm so god damn pumped


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Loved it! Bring on Full Gear!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Very strong ending.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was fucking INSANE!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:WOO at this unadulterated chaos. Solid go-home show, without a doubt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

road to full gear on youtube


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Mox and Omega is gonna be special. The crowd erupted as soon as they touched


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Yet another fantastic episode of Dynamite :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I absolutely LOVED the way Mox headed to the ring today, he looked so intense and focused and badass :mark: Even more so than usual.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats how you end a fucking show. 

cant wait for full gear now


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Damn you TNT, cutting the show just like that.

Count my buy of Full Gear, that's for sure.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That was awesome!

That being said why would Santana and Ortiz attack Kenny Omega and Jon Moxley? To draw the Young Bucks out?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Amazing show, top notch.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What an ending lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :WOO at this straight-up unadulterated chaos. Solid go-home show, without a doubt.


This is how you get people to watch your product. I didn't complain once. Only annoyed that the show is over. Look how hype the crowd was for the brawl. There were so many guys over, each with their own persona and aura.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Even though I expected it, I still laughed watching Moxley and Omega beat everyone up and then return to brawling. I love that shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally, wrestling fans have that something they've missed for 20 years. We've all been lured into doldrums since WCW folded. Every week we tuned in only to get disappointed.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Good show overall, best way it could have ended before Full Gear, so cannot complain.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They're really getting into their stride now. Top show.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

5 out of 5 blunts. The video packages, the brawl, everything just clicked. This is how a go home show SHOULD be done. I can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Leather Rebel said:


> Damn you TNT, cutting the show just like that.
> 
> Count my buy of Full Gear, that's for sure.


I wish they would allow overrun


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

This fucking show wens3


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> The camera missed Kenny getting the broom out cos they were concentrating on the brawl lol.


i kinda like that tbh lol. Makes it feel more hectic and less produced or scripted.

great ending. bucks looked like nerds but aside from that the whole thing was cool lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

So much for that invisible wall AEW doesn't have. Mox and Omega circling each other like dumbasses wasn't good viewing. Only to lead to a few punches? The women's match went too long but other than those two things I really enjoyed it again.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Pretty sure it was supposed to end mid-brawl. I wasn't unhappy with that for some reason.

But jesus fucking christ, I'm rewatching that Cody Promo again and I can't help but get choked up. I'm serious when I say we witnessed a part of wrestling history ladies and gents.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This show did it's Job: It got me hyped for Full Gear. Can't wait til Saturday!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That was chaotically amazing. Awesome way to get people to watch the show this weekend.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yo, why is AEW showing the WWE how to properly do a go home show?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

A awesome go home show. Dynamite best episode so far, I wouldn't fight on anyone who thinks that. 2 hours flew by.

Great opening Match. Great tag team match between PP and Dark Order, that triple threat Tag match has got to open the show on Saturday, could be a show stealer. Women's tag match was great imo, the last two matches on Dynamite involving the women have been great. Spears match was a good job match. 

The last half hour I was sports Entertained, great brawl at the end. I thought we see Hager and Allin get into it, but could it be MJF vs Hager. 
Cody's promo was one of the best of the year and Jericho vignette was the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.

Excellent show all round. I swear if anyone nitpicks or says that show wasn't awesome they are going on the ignore list lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Now Mox have a reason to take on the inner circle


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Sir Linko said:


> Pretty sure it was supposed to end mid-brawl. I wasn't unhappy with that for some reason.
> 
> But jesus fucking christ, I'm rewatching that Cody Promo again and I can't help but get choked up. I'm serious when I say we witnessed a part of wrestling history ladies and gents.


Cody comparing AEW to Ellis Island was so good


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hell yeah what an awesome go home segment live. Was directly behind Moxley in black when he came out. Now gotta get home and see if I made tv!!!! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow the last 10 min were AWESOME


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ....

That show gave me a hype boner big enough to keep me from being able to stand up straight. 

Cody's promo---The Jericho video (w/Virgil cameo!)---The Mox/Omega vid---and that wild as fuck ending. 

I was fucking stoked for Full Gear before, and I don't know how to describe what I am now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cody promo fucking actually got me chills. That was some good shit


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im not a fan of womens wrestling at all but damn Hyter has the charisma and the looks to be a star. Sign her and push her to the moon. 

Solid show. The parody package from IC was probably the best part lmao


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL. Brazzers, holy shit. 

https://twitter.com/Brazzers/status/1192278513170161664


Brazzers takes shots at WWE, then gives AEW props. Bruh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Jesus Christ....
> 
> That show gave me a hype boner big enough to keep me from being able to stand up straight.
> 
> ...


Yep what a go home show. Was fucking epic. Am buying the PPV


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

It probably get ignored cause of the promo's and stuff. But that women's tag match was great, and Emi acting up heelish was great. Riho is a great babyface. Jamie a great heel and Shanna a great talent. That last two minutes with Emi and Riho going full pelt in the ring was amazing. Two weeks now the women have stepped up, I think it shows if you focus on the best talent they have you have a good division. Keep the greener talent to DARK and let them get better there.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

One reoccurring thing that I like is that when given the chance to save his friends or have his show down with Moxley, Omega chooses the latter. Not only did he get his broom rather than help when it was just Hager and Jericho, but he existed brawling with Mox.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Awesome ending. Love it. So hyped for Full Gear


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Highlights:

Cody promo
Promo with Jericho Inner circle, Grandma and Virgil 
Hayter and Shannas ASS
Main event plus 7 min of crazy brawling shit!!!!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Did anyone catched what Hangman was doing the whole segment?.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Know what I'm doing Saturday. Gotta make the chili, gotta roll a couple, get some brews for a night of damn good wrestling. Thank you AEW. 

Btw, if you didn't like this show you have no soul.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This show had everything.

Maybe some of you are going to make fun of me but that was the best wrestling episode i saw in a long time.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Also Pac beating Orange Cassidy down was such a great heel move. 
Did Trent get knocked loopy at the end of the match, he seemed out of it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I’m afraid for Cody. What if he loses? Now he won’t be able to ever experience being the top guy. That would suck


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

V-Trigger said:


> Did anyone catched what Hangman was doing the whole segment?.


Run after PAC


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd was hyped for 2 hours straight


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> This show had everything.
> 
> Maybe some of you are going to make fun of me but that was the best wrestling episode i saw in a long time.


Nope, I agree with you. Nothing on the show was negative, the 4 main matches were very good especially the first three. Spears/Cutler did what it was supposed to do. Promo's were great, good to see Brandi isn't going to be in the ring. The Brawl was old school WWF fantastic.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

looper007 said:


> It probably get ignored cause of the promo's and stuff. But that women's tag match was great, and Emi acting up heelish was great. Riho is a great babyface. Jamie a great heel and Shanna a great talent. That last two minutes with Emi and Riho going full pelt in the ring was amazing. Two weeks now the women have stepped up, I think it shows if you focus on the best talent they have you have a good division. Keep the greener talent to DARK and let them get better there.


Yeah for sure. That tag match actually kept my attention when a lot of the Womens stuff hasn't been from AEW. WWE has their Womens Division straight and narrow - it's good shit. That was the only part of RAW I could watch last week without feeling sick.

AEW has a soft spot in their Womens Division that they just bolstered up with Hayter and Shanna. Let's keep rollin!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I’m afraid for Cody. What if he loses? Now he won’t be able to ever experience being the top guy. That would suck


I dont think theres any chance for Cody to win the title before Mox/Omega anyways.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The build for the ppv ws absolutely great. That's how it's done. roud


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192265286994579456


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Like her or not but goddamn Brandi is hot


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sir Linko said:


> Yeah for sure. That tag match actually kept my attention when a lot of the Womens stuff hasn't been from AEW. WWE has their Womens Division straight and narrow - it's good shit. That was the only part of RAW I could watch last week without feeling sick.
> 
> AEW has a soft spot in their Womens Division that they just bolstered up with Hayter and Shanna. Let's keep rollin!


WWE will always have the first dibs on the best women's talent but AEW can find some gems on the American indies and great talent aboard they be fine. It be nice if they got a big name but right now that's not important, it's about getting their division right.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Countdown to Full Gear on Youtube is damn compelling.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

so basically every live in ring promo AEW has done so far has been gold... from Jericho introducing the inner circle, to moxley last week and cody tonight they have all helped enhance the talent and feuds. Hell even with the 1 minutes Hangman Page got last week he got the crowd to chant "cowboy shit" .... basicaly AEW needs more in ring shoot style promos and less time on entrances. Lets face it... most AEW entrances are pretty meh.... do more of those during commercials an free up tv time for more in ring promos.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> so basically every live in ring promo AEW has done so far has been gold... from Jericho introducing the inner circle, to moxley last week and cody tonight they have all helped enhance the talent and feuds. Hell even with the 1 minutes Hangman Page got last week he got the crowd to chant "cowboy shit" .... basicaly AEW needs more in ring shoot style promos and less time on entrances. Lets face it... most AEW entrances are pretty meh.... do more of those during commercials an free up tv time for more in ring promos.


I think right now they're doing fine tbh. Don't cut the entrances, make them better, and cut a tad bit of time off the matches to give people a couple of liners. People don't need 15 minutes, they need a 1 minute COWBOY SHIT promo. Or what they did for the Shawn Spears match, during the entrance, have a Picture in Picture of a backstage promo


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

These bunch of motherfuckers gonna make me dish out 50 bucks for a ppv. That was a go home show. Maybe the best episode yet.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

*LOL* I'm a little slow, and it took a while for me to realize that Jericho's promo was a parody of Cody's from a couple of weeks ago. I got confused when I saw the old lady identified as "Chris's Mom's Friend from Church."


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

That was a fucking A+ 2 hours of wrestling. There is something about Trent? that I just dig, man. I don't know what the deal was with the two count on Black Arrow, Trent? didn't move a fucking muscle. Best Friends and Orange Cassidy are the TRUTH. 

I thought the women's match was well structured in that it gave the three ladies in it that weren't already the champ the vast majority of the shine and let them do their thing. I like Sakura trying to face it up with the stomp/clap while her partner was motherfucking everyone and being a double bad guy. I think Jamie Hayter is my new favorite wrestler. Throws bombs like she means it, and fun to watch her really try to get completely unlikable. Plus, if I'm being completely honest, I think she's super pretty, so there's that.

I liked the Brandi segment, especially if she is getting out of in-ring work and just acting as a mouthpiece, she's becoming a really good promo, but although it was well delivered, it was kind of rambling and nonsensical. Who is calling her a clown? I don't know. Whatever. Awesome Kong come in to fuck fools up at Brandi's bidding? I can dig it.

Cutler is a sacrificial lamb, but they need somebody to lose, and I liked his work while doing it. I thought Spears was good, and I think they are using him pretty well. I loved that shirt he was wearing. If that is an official piece of merch and is blank on the back, I'm all over it.

I want to like the Dark Order, and I was hoping they'd get the W, but no go. Something just seems off. 

Brawl to close it out after a really fun tag match with lots of Hager fuckery was awesome. Loved the finish being moved along by the nut shot, but if I'm honest, I figured Page and Omega to not gel quite as well because of the dissension stuff they've been seeding.

Really good way to go into PPV. Nothing dragged, and all the stories progressed nicely. I keep hoping that they will work out the timing with commercials not interrupting matches, but I'm sure that is something that is an area of concern to the production crew.

I too will also pay 50 bucks for a ppv. Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> This is how you get people to watch your product. I didn't complain once. Only annoyed that the show is over. Look how hype the crowd was for the brawl. There were so many guys over, each with their own persona and aura.


:vincecry: "They were hyped, but they weren't sports entertained, DAMN IT!"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm so pissed right now. AEW is such a disappointment. Why the FUCK would they end the show at 10PM? Why not keep it going all night into the weekend? You can't just end a GOAT show wtf were they thinking.

:done FFS, AEW is glorious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Going to watch this and Dark later on. NXT can wait a day or two.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish I was going to Full Gear. I live in Baltimore, MD like 20 minutes away from all the action. :HHH:HHH:HHH :kurtcry3


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW crowds prove that WWE crowds are just bored out of their fuckin minds. Charlotte has been dead silent on multiple occasions when WWE has gone there. They barely popped for Charlotte Flair at COC. Tonight, they were hyped AF.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I just hope they don´t turn Hangman or MJF yet. It´s too early. They should save that for WAR Games.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Cody's promo was one of the best promos of the last 20 years. I don't give a fuck about what anybody says.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

It finally looks like they've got their timing perfected. This show, from the moment it started, was on-fire, all the way to the end of the show... and then some! What a way to go off the air. After it was over, I said to myself, "now that's how it's done".

Of course the one thing that everyone will focus on, will be the screwed up pinfall by Bryce. Yeah, it happened and yes, the commentary made note of it as well, but it was a real fpalm to the end of a great match.

Everyone busted their ass which made everything seem important and "you have to see it" television. Overall, an excellent "go-home" show, leading into the Full Gear PPV on Saturday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope PAC wrestles at Full Gear. OC's highly unprofessional shoot kicks made me worry for his health. :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I didn't like the show as much as I did last week. But the things that worked really worked.

Cody cut the promo of his career. You can call him what you want or think of him what you want, but no one in wrestling conveys pure passion more than he does.

The Jericho spoof promo was awesome. "Chris's Aunt's friend from church", LOL. Hager not saying a single word (keep up the good work. The fake dramatic tone. Loved it.

And then the ending. Now, AEW has already done a few brawls so that brought down the hype a bit. And I got to say, it did feel a bit forced that LAX attacked Omega and Mox when they didn't really have any true beef with them, and that part only existed for the Bucks to come out. That aside, this was wrestling fun and they managed to hype 4 different matches going into Full Gear. Can't beat that.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Sir Linko said:


> LOL. Brazzers, holy shit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Brazzers/status/1192278513170161664
> 
> ...


Brazzers prasing AEW while Dragging WWE. We love to see it!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The low point of the night was that women's match. Holy shit. Is that what they've got? They sent out a Japanese woman in a f'n moustache. How did that get on television? Then they started the match with a bunch of Japanese orgasm grunts.

They need Awesome Kong to save this women's division. Just have her crush women every week.

The show needs more edge (less barbed wire props). It felt drained this week. Somebody should have gone through a glass door, or a woman manager should have been caught in some crossfire outside of the ring like in the first match of the first episode.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Didn't get a chance to watch tonight's episode, was it a good one?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rewatching it now. Cody's promo is fire. I like how AEW promos feel real to me and not some heatless scripted doggerel.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Didn't get a chance to watch tonight's episode, was it a good one?


Hell yeah. Watch it when you get a chance to.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

For the 2nd straight week I would like to comment on Shanna's ass and how I'd like to continue to see it on my screen every week. Thing of beauty. (Y)


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> Cody's promo was one of the best promos of the last 20 years. I don't give a fuck about what anybody says.


I think that promo is going to be Cody's "Hard Times"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally gotta chance to watch Dynamite. Dam what insane promo by Cody. This shit feels a lot like the 90s when a show has balls = men.

But if he loses i wonder how they get around this story

Those 2nd and 3rd place tag medals are interesting. 

That promo mocking codys promo is gold
Vincent jones lol classic

Other than the fact the women's belt is ti small AEW has such nice belt's. They look important. 

I bet the TV belt will look so cool


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That was an absolutely fantastic go home show. I lost it when Hager didn't say a single word during Jericho's promo vid. :lmao

I found it very interesting that Cody said when The Elite and Inner Circle square off it'll be a "match beyond". No way they can use War Games!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Corey said:


> I found it very interesting that Cody said when The Elite and Inner Circle square off it'll be a "match beyond". No way they can use War Games!


I mean, Dusty's version had roof and you could just call it The Match Beyond to get around the trademark.

Trust me, I'm a lawyer (Y)


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Did anyone watch AEW Countdown show. If you did, did you see Mox Staph infection on his elbow, shit looks nasty as hell. He said that it looked like Alien growing out of his body, and you can see it does.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Kind of mad I ended up deciding against traveling to full gear. That show got me psyched for the ppv.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Corey said:


> For the 2nd straight week I would like to comment on Shanna's ass and how I'd like to continue to see it on my screen every week. Thing of beauty. (Y)


Agreed, Shanna is some woman. Also Jamie has some meat on her bones, she's a good looking woman. Jimmy Havoc is a lucky man.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Jamie has some meat on her bones, she's a good looking woman. Jimmy Havoc is a lucky man.


How do you know there together? ive seen no pictures no interaction nothing with each other.

Plus Jimmy lives in the USA now and Jamie lives in Japan.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

DGenerationMC said:


> I mean, Dusty's version had roof and you could just call it The Match Beyond to get around the trademark.
> 
> Trust me, I'm a lawyer (Y)


Didn't wwe come up with the name triple threat and fatal four way. Every promotion still uses those names for the matches.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> How do you know there together? ive seen no pictures no interaction nothing with each other.
> 
> Plus Jimmy lives in the USA now and Jamie lives in Japan.


 It's spread around the wrestling reddits that he said they were together. I don't know if it's fact.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Seen as people post stuff last week about Dark. Two more women have debuted tonight on the show

Leva Bates & Nyla Rose vs. Shalandra Royal & Shazza McKenzie

McKenzie is a good addition.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Order is actually a good tag team. AEW needs to find an effective way to build them better than they have.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So i think the issue with shawn spears is they didnt do much with his character development story telling compared to others. He just felt tossed into matches. 

I feel like we're seeing the start finally of what is to come with him. Lol second times the charm? Or i guess its 3rd time but I still think it will come, i see something lol.

Tally is just so fitting with him.
They need to just create character story telling with him so we can find out

This week felt way different like they finnaly come into the formula . Wrestler's feel more comfortable or soemthing to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really like Excalibur's announcing too. My favorite call of his so far is from last week with his Orange Cassidy is laconic and sloth-like. :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW crowds prove that WWE crowds are just bored out of their fuckin minds. Charlotte has been dead silent on multiple occasions when WWE has gone there. They barely popped for Charlotte Flair at COC. Tonight, they were hyped AF.


What a show and night. Crowd loud AF


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Just wanna say since no one else is really mentioning it, but Shawn Spears Vs. Brandon Cutler was lowkey fire for a short match.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Awesome show.

They did a really great job on trying to build for Full Gear one last time. A really entertaining "go home" show.

PAC vs. TRENT?, Codys speech, the Jericho video..all of that and more was great, but..

I like where they are going with Brandi. Shes acknowledging the real criticism and shes trying to make something out of it. We all feared that she would be the first AEW Womens Champion..instead shes trying to be the "brains" for Awesome Kong. It's a great spot for her IMO.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

AEW already uploading clips from the show.


----------



## wrestlingfann (Oct 29, 2019)

Have y'all seen the video that Jericho retweeted on his twitter of a crowd angle of him pushing the cameraman? Looks funny. Loved the brawl at the end.

https://twitter.com/WrestlinggNewss/status/1192277868124024833


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good show.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Southerner said:


> I like where they are going with Brandi. Shes acknowledging the real criticism and shes trying to make something out of it. We all feared that she would be the first AEW Womens Champion..instead shes trying to be the "brains" for Awesome Kong. It's a great spot for her IMO.


I'm glad it's more a manager job then in ring worker, it's fine working tag matches here and there. But she shouldn't be near titles until she gets way better. Being a valet and manager suits her more.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great show this week. 

• Great opening match. Pac is a great heel. Good physique, great worker, extremely athletic, good heel mannerisms. Cut a good promo after. Trent looked solid too. 

• Amazing promo from Cody. The stipulation adds an air of uncertainty to the result. Love the tease of a potential Inner Circle vs. Elite match. Lots of raw emption in this promo. 

• Good tag match from Private Party and Dark Order, and I’m glad PP won. 

• Solid women’s tag match. Hayter and Shanna are good additions for the division. 

• Good, short match for Spears to get over more with an easy win on Cutler. Spears vs Janela will be interesting. 

• Main event and post match brawl was great. Anyone else love the phone-ish feature in Sammy’s entrance? Anyways, he was chopped up so hard in this match lmao. Unsurprisingly, Jericho/Guevara pick up the win. 

Chaos ensued. All main matches for Full Gear are teased, while the future Inner Circle vs Elite match is foreshadowed as a potential match again with all members out there brawling each other. 

Yet again, Hangman Page is missing and not helping The Elite.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

What a fucking show. Wow.

Great matches. Cody's promo. Jericho's comedy gold video package. The ending brawl to hype up all the matches going into Full Gear.

Brilliant shit. I'm hyped af.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Everything was nice and solid. Trent vs pac was good up until the ref black arrow botch

Decent women's match

Spears was eh

Main event tag and post match was good 

And I loved the promos

It was your typical go home show that you've seen in everywrestling company really it did it's job


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TommyWCECM said:


> Everything was nice and solid. Trent vs pac was good up until the ref black arrow botch
> 
> Decent women's match
> 
> ...


Tell me the companies that produced a show like this over the last few years and I watch them cause this wasn't a typical go home show, this was amazing one.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Tell me the companies that produced a show like this over the last few years and I watch them cause this wasn't a typical go home show, this was amazing one.


You know, not going all out just typically hyping the upcoming ppv. Nothing was outstanding aside from the promos cause they were saving themselves for the ppv.

It'snot an insult you know I'm a huge MLW mark and they do your standard good solid typical go home shows before their big events.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Can't wait for tomorrow as it's only on 11pm UK time but since i got my fire stick I can watch it later but I like watching on Friday night's with my mates getting stoned haha . I'm gutted Pentagon has wentvasca hèel they should break much a bros up turn Fenix face andcletvthem have loads off great matches like they did on impact last year 4*matches.

Peace.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Carter84 said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow as it's only on 11pm UK time but since i got my fire stick I can watch it later but I like watching on Friday night's with my mates getting stoned haha . I'm gutted Pentagon has wentvasca hèel they should break much a bros up turn Fenix face andcletvthem have loads off great matches like they did on impact last year 4*matches.
> 
> Peace.


It's on at midnight. The clocks went back in the US last weekend so we are back to having a 5 hour difference.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

- That pinfall botch at the end of PAC vs Trent match...I now see why (thinking back to a certain WM35 main event) the ref is told to always count to three.

- Jericho’s segment was gold.

- Cody’s promo was gold.

- Spears is finally on tv. Wondering when that was going to happen.

- The women’s tag was good.

- Think picture in picture should be used for matches only, instead of wasting it on backstage segments where we don’t hear any audio or to focus on a crowd that is already getting some attention during matches. Otherwise, what’s the point of it?

- That show ending brawl was amazing.

Think this show did its job as a go home show to Full Gear.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I’m really torn with Spears; he has a good look, big, muscular and is fine in the ring, but he just bores me whenever he’s on. Working with Cutler does NOT help, he’s as bland as plain yogurt.

How to get Shawn onto the next level, I have no idea. It’s a shame and a waste when you have a living legend and capacity like Tully to help you out. I don’t think the match with Janella is gonna work well, as I feel Spears needs to go into a dark place to pique my interest and Janella is not one which you can have a lengthy feud with.

I really like Jelly Janella, his matches have mostly all been great and he’s getting well over with the crowd, but I fear this program with Spears will not elevate him. Let’s hope they will prove me utterly wrong.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Spears was on TV not too long ago.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Another excellent show. Take notes Vince, this is what a go home show should be.

And to top it off, we got Virgil lol.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Bosnian21 said:


> Great show this week.
> 
> • Great opening match. Pac is a great heel. Good physique, great worker, extremely athletic, good heel mannerisms. Cut a good promo after. Trent looked solid too.
> 
> ...


Really good point on Page, if you go back he has been missing from all of the big faction angles so far. Something is brewing there.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cody's promo was great.

The women's tag match was really good. Shanna and Jami are great additions to the women's division.

Pac winning=right call.

All in all, great show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Page is fighting PAC. PAC wasn't part of the end of show brawl either. If you want to include MJF, you can't have Hangman there as well as you give the faces the numbers advantage and thus make the heels look sympathetic to whatever level. Probably why Dustin was written out for the time being - so folks don't question why he's not fighting alongside Cody right now.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Great show, and I even liked the non-wrestling segments (yeah, me). The Jericho thing was gold from top to bottom. Matches were all good to great. And the closing brawl built up more hype for the ppv. I thought last week's show was one of the weaker ones, this week's was one of the stronger ones.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good show this week, though not as good as last week. Some notes:

- Why was Pac not part of the end brawl? Why was Page in that main event instead of confronting Pac at the start? I don't know. This match doesn't feel like it needs to be happening. That's not where you want to be.

- Great contrast between Jericho and Cody. Cody is taking this dead serious, but that video package shows Jericho doesn't give a fuck and only cares about what bubbly he's gonna drink on the 9th. He's the youngest champion in AEW history after all. Just perfect. :lol

- Women's match turned into something from nothing. Shanna is one of the best they have. And what can you say about Riho? She just brings you into the match and you want to root for her. One of the best babyfaces in the business right now. She's gotten a shit build though. The Sakura match was just set up out of the blue so AEW pinned their champ in a non title match to give it some heat. Please, please don't do that kind of shit anymore. A shit ending to an otherwise great match. The women's division is coming around.

- Please stop with this Brandi shit. She brings nothing. At the very least, don't put her anywhere near the title.

- Why is Shawn Spears vs. Janela happening on PPV? This felt like a waste of airtime. It doesn't need to happen there. AEW has been good but it's taking after WWE in bloating its PPVs with matches that don't need to happen on them, making them drag. Really bad habit. I hope they stop doing that. These PPVs can easily be an hour shorter and they would be much better because of it.

- Great main event chaos again. Elite vs. Inner Circle. Moxley fighting everybody. Got you wanting to see what happens next.

Good show, with some kinks they still need to work out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

One of the best shows so far

Pac v Trent was amazing - looked to me like Pac stopped the Pin in order to put on the Brutalizer

Cody's promo was GOAT

I am really starting to like the Dark Order

I liked the SS and Cutler match

Liked the woman's match - these 4 are the most solid along with Shida. I love Emi Sakura - she has a real violent streak in her. And Hayter is amazing

Main event and brawl was very good

Video packages was all amazing

Very, very good show

If I didn't buy Full Gear already, I would've after this show

PS> on the Cody stip. He's losing IMO


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I know folks here will be against it, and I'm not sure about it completely - but I think Brandi should get the title right now. The division is floundering a bit because of lack of promo/storylines. 

If not the title, at least in the title picture, in a title match. Brandi vs Riho ends with Riho winning, Awesome Kong attacks. Either sets up Kong vs Riho or Kong/Brandi vs Riho/Emi or Riho/Aja Kong. 

Brandi isn't going away - so what does she do if she isn't? If she's a dark grey character she'd book herself in title matches. If another woman was getting over in a big way, Brandi could have targeted her because only Brandi is the face of the company etc. But Britt hasn't gotten over in such a way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, I loved last night's show. It got my hyped even more for Full Gear, and they did some great things throughout the night. 

- My only issue was the Women's Match. The match itself was not bad, but it felt like typical WWE booking of "Have champion lose non-title match before the PPV to make people think title might change hands at the PPV" and that was it. It is lazy and tired booking and one of the many small things that built up to me getting utterly bored with WWE. The Women's Division just lacks a direction and story at the moment. They have talent, but they need to start showcasing them in matches that matter and have real story progression. Right now the closest thing they have to a story is Baker Vs. Priestly, and that's kind of been put on the backburner. 

Right now, the men are benefitting from the Inner Circle Vs. Elite storyline which bleeds over into the singles and tag team divisions, and the SCU/Lucha Bros rivalry helped to drive the recent tag team tournament, while other teams like Jurassic Express, Best Friends, and Private Party have been allowed to get over by interacting with the more top tier teams. 

I don't want to say the Women's Division is as bad as when ROH put the belt on Sumie Sakai and they just had mindless matches for the sake of it, but there is just a lack of investment there that they need to work on. Because right now its just "Riho is the champ and matches happen" and that's about it. 

That said...

- I love the Brandi Rhodes/Kong vignettes and Brandi has proven herself to be a hell of a talker in her own right. Making them a dominant heel pairing might be just the shot in the arm the Women's Division needed. Sometimes all it takes is a good heel to drive things and if they start having Kong destroy bitches left and right to Brandi's benefit, then maybe that'll work. Time will tell if that is the case. 

Rest of the show: Pretty much loved it all. 

- Pac Vs. Trent was a good solid match to show off Pac, who is great by the way. He's taken his King of the Cruiserweights persona he developed in WWE and evolved into a brutal thug, and he plays it well. The only issue is that it felt like Trent forgot to kickout of the SSP at the end there, but other than that, the match was good. Oh and also, Orange Cassidy is a perfect example of a comedy act that works. I hope they expand on him and try to do something more substantial with him because he has gotten over like rover, and he is legitimately entertaining. Its also nice to see a guy get over by having part of his gimmick be he doesn't care enough to do too many crazy highspots. What a concept? lol. 

- Cody's promo...I mean...good fucking God! Is he the son of Dusty Rhodes or what? That was pure passion and energy that just radiated off the screen. People ask me all the time why Cody is one of my favorites today and why I like him so much, and really, it is because he is a guy that completely gets it. Its not high spots or fancy moves: It is emotional investment that drives wrestling and he gets that as well or better than anyone, and its nice to see people on the net taking notice of it too. 

- The Bronze Medal Tag Match was a solid match and thankfully Private Party won. I still don't get The Dark Order and they really need to do one of three things: 1) Do something to explain the gimmick because right now it makes no sense, 2) Change it into something else, or 3) Just make them the jobbers of the tag team division. Still, the match itself was good and I was glad to see Private Party get the win. They are a fun act for sure. 

- The Chris Jericho video was one of the funniest goddamn things I've seen in wrestling in a while. AEW got me to pop for Virgil...that is a sentence I never thought I would ever say, but here we are. The real stars though were Sammy Guevara ("At 48 years old, he is the youngest AEW Champion ever!") and Chris' Aunt's Friend from Church ("He's going to be the shit out of Cody!" LOL!). This was gold. 

- Shawn Spears getting an easy win over Brandon Cutler...I like it! I love Spears' entrance by the way. The feud with Janella feels a bit rushed just to have another match on the PPV, but I'm all for showcasing Spears as I like the guy and he got to shine during the Cody feud and he hasn't done much since then, so here's hoping this PPV match is a good showcase for him. 

- The Omega/Mox video was good, but I recommend checking out the Countdown to Full Gear show that they debuted on YouTube because they show even more. 

- The main event tag team match was hot and good and a worthy closer. The real story though was the post match brawl which was crazy! Jericho and Cody try to tear each other a part, MJF and Hager coming out, Omega and Moxley squaring off with weapons wrapped in barbwire, The Bucks going at it with Santana and Ortiz (including Nick's crazy dive off the top of the entrance ramp!). It was so wild and so crazy, yet it did so much to make me want to see Full Gear, so mission accomplished. 

Cody/Jericho and Moxley/Omega came out of this show feeling like the two most can't miss matches right now, and that's what this show needed to do, so kudos for that. Its amazing because we haven't seen much in ring interaction outside of a tag match, but Moxley and Omega feel like they have great chemistry and it totally feels like they are going to tear the house down at Full Gear. 

So yeah, great show this week and here's hoping Full Gear delivers.


----------



## ShadowR (Jun 28, 2011)

Moxley last week, Cody yesterday.
Enough said. 
We'll talk about the matches on Saturday night.

Thank you, AEW ! I love wrestling again !


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Might be my favourite episode of Dynamite so far.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

“He is only 48 years old, he is in his prime, the youngest aew champion on history”, I got tears in my eyes it was just hilarious that video... and nothing was a lie.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I mean, I kind of want to give AEW props without playing the comparison game, but I think it's really important to make this point... in the Wednesday Night Wars, AEW are delivering a much better weekly wrestling show than NXT, and it was especially evident this week. Early on, NXT was putting on mini-Takeovers to go up against the first couple of eps of Dynamite. Now, they're trying to pop a rating by putting AJ Styles and the OC on there.

All the while, AEW is just focusing on building the wrestlers, characters and stories in their company. They haven't given away many big one-on-one matches. Maybe they've leaned on tag matches a little too much, and they seemed to recognise that by doing Pac vs. Trent to open the show, and also Shawn Spears vs. Brandon Cutler.

The Cody promo and the Jericho piss-take hype video were two sublime bits of build for the AEW title match. The Omega vs. Mox vid was good as well. The show-closing brawl, so much happening, but it all built towards Full Gear matches, it wasn't just random meaningless chaos.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

grecefar said:


> “He is only 48 years old, he is in his prime, the youngest aew champion on history”, I got tears in my eyes it was just hilarious that video... and nothing was a lie.


The old lady saying ever since he was a little boy he wanted to be AEW champion. All the other utter bullshit lines delivered with totally straight faces. And how many shots of Hager doing ... nothing. I hate long promos and I’m usually not a fan of prepared segments, but this bit was beautiful. And the more you watch it, the more subtle nuances you pick up. I’m guessing this was all planned along with Cody’s segment last week, which makes it even more brilliant. 

Is anybody still doubting the wisdom of making Jericho the first champion?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I wish I was going to Full Gear. I live in Baltimore, MD like 20 minutes away from all the action. :HHH:HHH:HHH :kurtcry3


Same here. Still debating going but funds are a little tight this month.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Claro De Luna said:


> Carter84 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for tomorrow as it's only on 11pm UK time but since i got my fire stick I can watch it later but I like watching on Friday night's with my mates getting stoned haha . I'm gutted Pentagon has wentvasca hèel they should break much a bros up turn Fenix face andcletvthem have loads off great matches like they did on impact last year 4*matches.
> ...


Same here bro . Still worth waiting up for haha..

Have a good night
.Peace.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just watched, I'll keep it fairly short and sweet this week...

Six weeks into AEW and they have delivered six consistently good shows, you can tell this is a company that is run by Wrestling people, they understand what Wrestling is all about, they understand what fans have been wanting for years and so far they are delivering.

This week we got a good showcase of Wrestling, PAC vs Trent, Private Party vs Dark Order, Women's tag match and the main event were all solid matches. The best parts of the show though were Cody's promo and Jericho's promo/video package, this is exactly how you sell a title match, two passionate guys who know exactly how to sell a match, great stuff from both again.

As for the ending of the show, yes we've seen similar before with a brawl to end but it made perfect sense, first you had PAC costing Hangman the match, then we got that brawl that played out three different matches going into Full Gear, great way to hype things up for Saturday.

Six weeks in and I'm yet to feel bored, great show once again, I'll give this week 8/10.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Great show minus the women's tag. 

Rhio and the band marcher Asian girl are so cringe.

It's like they belong in some underground circus freak show.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> Just watched, I'll keep it fairly short and sweet this week...
> 
> Six weeks into AEW and they have delivered six consistently good shows, you can tell this is a company that is run by Wrestling people, they understand what Wrestling is all about, they understand what fans have been wanting for years and so far they are delivering.
> 
> ...


Hey bro how's things?? Even though I've got my fitecstick . I'm preferring to still watch on a Friday night getting stoned and my mates really like Cody and Pentagon and obviously PAC as where Geordie haha . Have a cool weekend bro.
Carter????


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Orange Cassidy is legit, brilliant character!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I know folks here will be against it, and I'm not sure about it completely - but I think Brandi should get the title right now. The division is floundering a bit because of lack of promo/storylines.
> 
> If not the title, at least in the title picture, in a title match. Brandi vs Riho ends with Riho winning, Awesome Kong attacks. Either sets up Kong vs Riho or Kong/Brandi vs Riho/Emi or Riho/Aja Kong.
> 
> Brandi isn't going away - so what does she do if she isn't? If she's a dark grey character she'd book herself in title matches. If another woman was getting over in a big way, Brandi could have targeted her because only Brandi is the face of the company etc. But Britt hasn't gotten over in such a way.


Not only is she not going away, she called out the criticisms leveled against her and is using them as part of her motivation for this turn. I’m interested to see where it’s going now. She’s shown a lot more raw emotion the last few weeks; if she can channel that into her matches — and not just mean girl grimace faces, and no playing to the crowd after not botching a spot, I mean real emotion in the ring — it could get very interesting.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It was class when hecwasvon the floor and I forgetvwho it was was just bouncing off his boots and also done a flip hands in pockets and just stood up!! I was like this dude has gotvitv, with the right guidance he could become great.

Peace.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Not only is she not going away, she called out the criticisms leveled against her and is using them as part of her motivation for this turn. I’m interested to see where it’s going now. She’s shown a lot more raw emotion the last few weeks; if she can channel that into her matches — and not just mean girl grimace faces, and no playing to the crowd after not botching a spot, I mean real emotion in the ring — it could get very interesting.


She's also maybe top 5 promo in the company

I am starting to think her match with Allie was bad, because Allie is not great in the ring either

I would not mind seeing Brandi v Riho actually - someone that can legit carry her a bit


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Not interested in seeing Brandi anywhere near the title.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Great Dynamtie. Great. I have actually NO complaints at all. 
- Cody promo Amazing. New stip... i love it
- PAC and Beretta was great (wtf REF!?!!)
- Private Party > Street Profits
- Jericho Video is A+. Would be the funniest thing WWE has ever done if they put that on
- Main event, classic schmoz and it's awesome. 

and the womens division needs Brandi until they don't. I'm sorry it's the only big problem for the company right now


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Brandi being the Heyman to Kong's Brock is as far as I'm willing to go with her.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody and Bucks haven't put the titles on themselves yet out of self-awareness. I think they have the same awareness about Brandi. 

If she gets the title it will be to use it to get heat for the whole division. Have her allow Kong to fight her matches - and then after each match Kong gives the title back to Brandi. Imagine the eventual pop when Kong declines to fight for Brandi down the line and Brandi is forced to defend her title. And then you have Brandi win that hard fought match. But then after running down and insulting Kong and how she never really needed her Kong could point out that though Brandi was technically champion all those weeks and matches, Kong was getting the wins on her record and being 11-0 or whatever makes her run away #1 contender and she wants her title shot. 

Kong beats Riho, Kong beats, Gibbs, Allie, Britt, Bea, Shazza, Shanna, Mercedes, Hayter, Big Swoll in weekly matches or every second week and you stretch this out 22 weeks to get to DoN - 

Awesome Kong vs Brandi Rhodes for the AEW Women's Title.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah good AEW Dynamite show this week. Some great action and matches. Great promo from Cody and a hilarious parody segment from Jericho and the Inner Circle. Does the WWE do this stuff anymore? Hell no. Can you believe we never got to see this side of Cody in the WWE? No because Vince won't let anyone be loose and able to outshine his chosen ones. So stupid. Oh yeah, that Brandi segment was interesting too. She has something going on for sure. Dont mind her being a manager and eventually wrestling someday.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

Do you guys mind if mox wins the belt from Jericho at the ppv in February(just assuming that it will be one)? Or is two ex wwe guys being your first two champions somehow a negative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Go Home Show Full Gear was highly entertaining and set the tone on what it is to come for Full Gear on Saturday. Pac vs Trent was one heck of a opener to kick off the Show last night. They talked about it during the Broadcast of the positive of showing Trent as a Singles Wrestler rather than a Tag Team Specialist. I've never seen enough of work from him in the past to get into that notion, but his strong showing vs Pac really changed my thoughts on him. Pac just found out even though he won, that you don't mess with friends and family with him, it's his energy for Matches. Lastly Orange Cassidy needs some Leif Cassidy in him so he doesn't get his ass kicked all the time.

The Cody Promo talking about his life and his upbringing was one of the best Promos I've listened to this Year. I always love when a person who's gone through hardships in life call out another person who has had a easy life. It hits the mark with me everytime because of my own life story and Cody with one Promo upped the importance level of this AEW Championship Match bravo. I'm sure Saturday I'm going to be so into their bout with each other sorta like when Goldust and Cody were going after the Tag Titles over The Shield.

Private Party vs Dark Order. For the life of me I'm not into Dark Order at all and those guys made me legit dose off at times. Thank goodness the value of Private Party to the Division woke me up and made me happy to see their hard work led them to getting a Tag Title Shot at Full Gear. I don't know how in the Hell SCU retains the Tag Titles at Full Gear it' going to be hard as hell to get the job done. As I talked about how I love Cody's Promo during this Show, Jericho and Gang comes back strong with a Parody Video from Cody's last hype video. A Package that it's intent to be funny got over bravo fellas.

Riho & Shanna vs. Emi Sakura & Jamie Hayter. A fun Tag Team Match to where I'm looking forward to Riho's former Teacher Emi Sakura trying to teach Riho further inside the Ring. I really was happy for Shanna looking good in this Tag Match as well. You got to see what she brings to the Table and I'm going to need the DBZ Themed Saiyan Tights from her that I once called her The Queen of Saiyans on Twitter and she dug that hard being a Anime fan.

Shawn Spears vs. Brandon Cutler. Snoozefest nothing more and nothing less. I guess it was to further the story with Janela and Spears, but Spears brings down the Story for me so much. Kenny Omega & Hangman Page vs. Chris Jericho & Sammy Guevara. A Good Main Event, but what was left on me was the brawling on the side left and right. I do like a good brawl that it made me want to tape it up and get me some of that action. Full Gear here WE COME!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dark Order are pretty solid in ring - they have neat "visual" spots. They're just not connecting. I think the "creepy pervert"/gimp aspect really hurt them. I loved the visual of the creepers as a human throne for Uno - but they're just MMPR putties level. 

Might need to go more overt gamer homage route than creepy dark gimmick. Have Uno living in his mother's basement, and Grayson his high school gamer buddy who was on the HS football and wrestling teams but secretly played D&D or something. Uno is tough because he was bullied his whole life and learned to fight back only when he imagined himself as a video game character or something. 

I don't know - just completely spitballing here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I am liking Dark Order more and more personally

The visual change of the creepers in full suits is smart - putting Uno in a full suit is smart too

And the Dark Order salute they all gave looked great

Drop the ‘Stu’ from Grayson and let him dress just a little more like the rest and you’re on your way

There is still work to be done, but they’re winning me over slowly


----------



## KeVnWo (Feb 18, 2005)

This was a fun go-home show. The Cody promo was outstanding. He just continues to show that contrary to what WWE claims, a traditional babyface can still get red hot if booked right. The Jericho video was hilarious without going overboard (still fit his character) and the final segment got me hyped for the main event.

I'm a 90s/00s WCW/WWE fan that basically hasn't bothered to watch wrestling outside some of the major ppv's and angles for years, and only follows what's going on in the business out of habit. AEW is one of the few things that has gotten me genuinely interested in ages. It's definitely not perfect (far from it), with the weak roster being its biggest flaw imo. But it's so refreshing to watch because it reminds me of what I liked about wrestling in the first place. More unscripted promos, more of that sports-like feel without robotic, drilled-to-death commentators, actually hyped crowds, an old fashioned red-hot babyface and entertaining heels. The show reminds me of Nitro, in a good way.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Was the hard camera side empty during the show? Doenst matter just someone was talking to me about it.


Any word on the next ppv after full gear


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am liking Dark Order more and more personally
> 
> The visual change of the creepers in full suits is smart - putting Uno in a full suit is smart too
> 
> ...


They definitely did some things with them this week that resonated better. Like Uno in the full suit and the creeper attire. They need something to change Stu visually as he really looks like a generic enhancement talent right out of 1995. 

But overall I think the flack their taking is unwarranted, they have such a unique in ring style and definitely stand out against the other teams in the division. They just need to get people to care about them more, the audience is overall apathetic to them right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

When youve booked your womens division so shit, smarks are clamoring for Brandi title matches. LIT


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty good go home show. 

I'm really impressed with Pac. He knows how to do impressive moves then slow down and do nothing but scowl in order to let the move sink in and draw attention back to himself. The rest of the roster, especially the extreme flippy guys could learn a lot from that.

Cody has been great so far and smashed it in that promo.

Jericho video A++++. Everything about it was on point, not sure if I've ever legit laughed at anything so genuinely on a wrestling show.

Last match good also with the brawl at the end good to get people really interested.

However at the risk of beating a dead horse there is just too many high flying high spots in one show. When in every match (or most matches) people are doing running dives or flips to the outside it's just overkill for me, it's no longer exciting if everyone does it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So who royally botched the PAC/Trent finish - Trent didn't kick out or PAC didn't pull him up? PAC going for the sub finish right away and Trent not giving up but going the pass out route makes me think that was the planned finish and PAC didn't break the pin attempt - but then the announcers called the verbal tap - which comes from Gorilla into the ear piece, so that makes it seem like an botch they were trying to ad lib a fix for on the fly and Trent didn't know if he should tap or something. 

Plainly ref should have counted the three there - I mean it wasn't like it was changing the outcome of the match in any way if they did and it was supposed to be a broken pin to sub finish bit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wasn't Trent called "Trent Baretta" just last week? The wrestling industry is hell on last names LOL


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Was the hard camera side empty during the show? Doenst matter just someone was talking to me about it.
> 
> 
> Any word on the next ppv after full gear


There are photos showing that side is empty. But I still loved the show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dark Order are pretty solid in ring - they have neat "visual" spots. They're just not connecting. I think the "creepy pervert"/gimp aspect really hurt them. I loved the visual of the creepers as a human throne for Uno - but they're just MMPR putties level.
> 
> Might need to go more overt gamer homage route than creepy dark gimmick. Have Uno living in his mother's basement, and Grayson his high school gamer buddy who was on the HS football and wrestling teams but secretly played D&D or something. Uno is tough because he was bullied his whole life and learned to fight back only when he imagined himself as a video game character or something.
> 
> I don't know - just completely spitballing here.


I kinda like the idea of a "goth kids" stable with Jimmy Havoc and Bea Priestley


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MetalKiwi said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> > Was the hard camera side empty during the show? Doenst matter just someone was talking to me about it.
> ...


It was the best show yet


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> It was the best show yet


I 100% agree.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MetalKiwi said:


> There are photos showing that side is empty. But I still loved the show.


Listen there are going to be shows where they are going into new areas that aren't going to be sold out. They are a new company, they have to build their audience. If they go back again to Charlotte hopefully last night's show will help bring a bigger audience. It's what they got to do, you can't stick to the hot area's they know will sell out for them as it will water it down even there.

This isn't WWE that's being doing it for 50 something years. Fan's who post pictures like that and give AEW shit for it, simply aren't the smartest brains on the block to know this isn't a long running company. If it happens in 30 years time and it's like that then give it shit. 

That crowd was hotter then any WWE audience in a while. None of their audiences so far sold out or not have let them down.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:banderas

My favorite Dynamite, to date, by far. Every week, AEW keeps putting on must see television and that is the key. The wrestling won't always be great, the production won't always be top tier, the segments won't always hit the apex but they are creating an overall product for viewers that makes you apart of the show and engaged with what they are putting out.

A few things:

- Fuck how you feel. That Cody promo is one of the greatest promos of the modern era (2010s onward) and that promo deserves every praise it has gotten everywhere. I'm sure we've heard some solid, good or even great promos before on this decade but certain promos rarely captivate you and make you feel like you witnessed something special. It was like the soul of Dusty guided Cody through that promo or simply Cody is that damn good of a promo (which isn't so surprising if you saw the Sheild/Brotherhood feud in 2015). Easily his greatest promo ever, arguably the greatest AEW promo to date, and one of the best promos in years. Cody, at this moment, is the best babyface in pro wrestling today. Period. This sold me on his match with Jericho to perfection and now I am more than hyped!

- Then we got the Jericho video package that mocked Cody's video reel from weeks ago and that was some of the funniest shit I have witnessed in a while, too. I think the only stuff I laughed at this year in terms of wrestling was the R-Truth 24/7 stuff but Truth is a great comedy act. With this, Jericho and the Inner Circle came off hilarious while also not sacrificing their intensity and mean streak as the top heel faction. You had Virgil, Old Lady Bobbitt, Bubbly references, Hager's blank stare, Sammy's funny quips. It was everything comedy in wrestling should be, IMO. Jericho, opposite to what I said about Cody, is the best top heel in the business today and the fact that he keeps reinventing himself is amazing to see still in 2019.

- All the matches were solid to good on the show. Dug PAC/Trent opening the show, despite the botched finish. The Bronze Medal match with Private Party and Dark Order was solid. I still can't dig Dark Order's speil but this was their best match thus far and Private Party going over was the right call to face SCU and Lucha Bros for the Tag Titles at Full Gear. Speaking of Full Gear, the Women's Tag match is AEW's best women's match to date as well, let alone on Dynamite. Shanna datass) and Hayter datass) are good additions to the division because it needed it and Riho continues to be a very over babyface champion, even though her mentor Emi Sakura defeated her ahead of their Full Gear match.

- Those last thirty minutes of the show were some must-see television. A good main event between Inner Circle (Jericho/Sammy) and The Elite (Omega/Page) that was a precursor to the post-match segment. Look at all the current stories they tied in for Full Gear (Omega/Moxley, Cody/Jericho, Page/PAC, Bucks/PnP) and the future stories that will continue in the Inner Circle/Elite faction war. Something big is going to happen at Full Gear. What that will be, I do not know.

Another great episode of Dynamite. Again, my favorite one thus far. AEW hasn't had a miss of an episode, IMO. The scary part is this is just a month in so far. It's crazy to think they have a lot more left in the tank still to come and they haven't completely blown their load on TV. They're doing this right and for that, I have to give them credit.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cody just is not a main event talent and them pushing him as such isn't doing the company any favors. Jericho is obviously a huge star and is seen as one. Cody is still mid card Cody from WWE. Except now he's in a suit. lol. Pac is a beast and hopefully they treat him like a star. The women's division still needs a ton of work. And adding Brandi to it does nothing.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Cody just is not a main event talent and them pushing him as such isn't doing the company any favors. Jericho is obviously a huge star and is seen as one. Cody is still mid card Cody from WWE. Except now he's in a suit. lol. Pac is a beast and hopefully they treat him like a star. The women's division still needs a ton of work. And adding Brandi to it does nothing.


Cody gets the loudest reactions in the company. Also his promos skills have developed so well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really loved this episode. Just finished it for the third time. There are some actually great segments from this Dynamite. This won't be deleted from my dvr for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Cody just is not a main event talent and them pushing him as such isn't doing the company any favors. Jericho is obviously a huge star and is seen as one. Cody is still mid card Cody from WWE. Except now he's in a suit. lol. Pac is a beast and hopefully they treat him like a star. The women's division still needs a ton of work. And adding Brandi to it does nothing.


I was never a fan of Cody but The promo he had last show was pure star fire, even The Rock prized it on social media which is the kind of things that make you a star in the long run.

Cody is peaking right now, he is at his best, would be a mistake to call him a mid card talent just for his WWE past. I am giving a fair chance right now and he is delivering.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cody may not the best in-ring performer, but he just GETS the business and everything that goes into it. I don't expect Jericho/Cody to be a wrestling masterpiece by any means but the build for it has been absolutely fantastic and made me wanna see it way more than when it was originally announced.


----------

